# Man Michael Bisping is a scumbag.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Honestly the guy is a POS and just a generally horrible human being. First off the whole getting pissed off thing was stupid, everything Rivera said was tongue in cheek and goofy not personal. But the fact Bisping delivered an illegal knee then celebrated, he then finished Rivera before turning around spitting on Rivera's trainers and going over to talk shit. Man I hope they give this scum bag a title shot just so I can watch Anderson Silva punt his head like a football right out of the octagon.


----------



## bazmagoo (Dec 31, 2006)

*Couldn't Agree More*

Bisping is a typical English scumbag. Classless cheater. Can't wait to see him knocked out again!


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

I lived in England for a long time and Bisping is a British version of a Jock in America. He is an idiot. I met a hundred people exactly like him. Disrespectful then apologise straight after. 

The guy is a good fighter but he is not very intelligent.
I can understand why he was upset with the trashtalk but I actually really dislike him.

I hope he gets his ass handed to him in his next fight.

As for Dana keeping him as his UK poster boy, most Brits I know don't even like him.

EDIT:
I should also add that in the UK we dont use Pay per View. £10-15 per month subscription and we get all the UFC's. So it couldnt be because Bisping is a draw. Unless he is a USA draw.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

scumbags sell PPVs.


i think he is a douche, i also think its funny that ppl dislike him so much that they wont admit he is a good fighter. Keep denying it but he isnt a can.


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

bazmagoo said:


> Bisping is a typical English scumbag. Classless cheater. Can't wait to see him knocked out again!


Somewhat of a non-sequitur. To label us all classless cheaters is perhaps a bridge too far based upon Bisping's actions, despite the fact that they were pretty scummy.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Honestly the guy is a POS and just a generally horrible human being. First off the whole getting pissed off thing was stupid, everything Rivera said was tongue in cheek and goofy not personal. But the fact Bisping delivered an illegal knee then celebrated, he then finished Rivera before turning around spitting on Rivera's trainers and going over to talk shit. Man I hope they give this scum bag a title shot just so I can watch Anderson Silva punt his head like a football right out of the octagon.


LMAO:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bazmagoo said:


> Bisping is a typical English scumbag. Classless cheater. Can't wait to see him knocked out again!


Bisping being an ass has no connection to him being English, the guy is a douchebag, we have Canadian Douchebags, there are French douchebags, Russian Douchebags, Douchebags from both North and South Korea and even Douchebags from Iceland.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bisping is the best........hitting someone while they are already out is a"Scumbag" move yet hendo is the greatest.


War Bisping!!!!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I couldn't agree more Toxic. I just posted in the Bisping/Rivera fight thread the same exact thing. 


I can't stand Bisping nut-huggers any more. If I see any on the streets I'm going to slap them in public. It's okay to like asshole fighters but Bisping fans REFUSE to admit he's the dirtbag that he clearly is.



And shut up incognito. Henderson finished the fight. He hit Shields with the same huge punch and wasn't able to do the follow up punch, and he got dominated after because of it. You're just mad your shit of a fighter always exposes his true colors, and fights the weakest side of MW.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

He said in the post fight presser was that he was waiting for Rivera to get up but was too eager. As much as you all hate the guy think about it for a second and I think I believe him. He held that Thai clinch for a good few seconds and Rivera was getting up and I think Bisping just fired too early. He was waiting and waiting and as Rivera was getting up he realised what Bisping was doing and just held it. 

As for his after fight antics he was fired up and hurt 'emotionally' lol as he claimed. Yeah he acted like a dick but what can you, do hes not scum though. He's a british fighter who you dislike greatly


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Bisping is undoubtedly one of the more classless fighters in the UFC no question. Feed him Paul Harris next so we can watch Bisping's leg get bent in funny ways.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I have not liked him sense his comments about Hammill


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> He said in the post fight presser was that he was waiting for Rivera to get up but was too eager. As much as you all hate the guy think about it for a second and I think I believe him. He held that Thai clinch for a good few seconds and Rivera was getting up and I think Bisping just fired too early. He was waiting and waiting and as Rivera was getting up he realised what Bisping was doing and just held it.
> 
> As for his after fight antics he was fired up and hurt 'emotionally' lol as he claimed. Yeah he acted like a dick but what can you, do hes not scum though. He's a british fighter who you dislike greatly


Rivera wasn't even close to getting up he had both knees on the ground, when have you seen a guy not get up one leg at a time?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Rivera wasn't even close to getting up he had both knees on the ground, when have you seen a guy not get up one leg at a time?


I am just saying what Bisping said and saying it could well be the case. You also have the ability to see a fight from a good angle, Bispings line of sight MAY have meant he only saw 1 leg. I don't know


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I couldn't agree more Toxic. I just posted in the Bisping/Rivera fight thread the same exact thing.
> 
> 
> I can't stand Bisping nut-huggers any more. If I see any on the streets I'm going to slap them in public. It's okay to like asshole fighters but Bisping fans REFUSE to admit he's the dirtbag that he clearly is.
> ...


Lulz the punch wasn't even close to being the same:laugh:



















And Bisping isn't even my fighter


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Lulz the punch wasn't even close to being the same:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious?


One is the hendo-hop from a few fight out, one is the hendo-hop closer range. They're the same exact punch.


Not only is it the same first punch, the second dropping punch is identical. Henderson probably just wasn't used to someone having a chin so weak that they're splayed out like a baby after the first one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> Lulz the punch wasn't even close to being the same:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I think they are scarily similar except for Bisping and Shields reactions. Hendo is mid air before it becomes apparent Bisping is out cold.

Also that gif makes me smile every single time without fail.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> 
> One is the hendo-hop from a few fight out, one is the hendo-hop closer range. They're the same exact punch.


Thats not even the point. The point is Bisping is clearly unconscious with zero body movement, eyes shut and mouth wide open. While Shields is eyes open, legs up and clearly concious. If Bisping fought Wandy, ko'd him then jumped in for more there would be an outrage. But cause 99% of people don't like Bisping what Hendo did was seen as GREAT. 

What incognito is saying is that there are double standards in MMA. Bisping was foul mouthed after winning, hendo's was clearly worse.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Bisping created false memories...ad=fter the fight he went up to jorge and said "dont ever talk shit about my family" idk where he got that from:confused02:

I loved him on tuf 3 but after a few fights i started to dislike him and now i bloody hate him after this...I really think he intentionally threw that knew I mean come on he was on the ground for 5 seconds!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> Thats not even the point. The point is Bisping is clearly unconscious with zero body movement, eyes shut and mouth wide open. While Shields is eyes open, legs up and clearly concious. If Bisping fought Wandy, ko'd him then jumped in for more there would be an outrage. But cause 99% of people don't like Bisping what Hendo did was seen as GREAT.
> 
> What incognito is saying is that there are double standards in MMA. Bisping was foul mouthed after winning, hendo's was clearly worse.


Watch it closely when Hendo dives in Bispings hands have yet to drop, those are slow mo, yeah he its clear he is out when it lands but not when it is thrown.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> 
> One is the hendo-hop from a few fight out, one is the hendo-hop closer range. They're the same exact punch.
> ...


Wow you really are an idiot if you think the punch wouldn't have Ko'd shields if it landed on his chin....oh wait it's you.

The bisping one had a lot more velocity behind it where as the shields one was from in close and glanced off of the back of his head.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Watch it closely when Hendo dives in Bispings hands have yet to drop, those are slow mo, yeah he its clear he is out when it lands but not when it is thrown.


lol it's funny you are even defending that. There is a reason people love that punch and always mention is in Bisping topics. It's because they knew it was dirty.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

bazmagoo said:


> Bisping is a typical English scumbag. Classless cheater. Can't wait to see him knocked out again!


You are so wrong. So so wrong! 
Please visit Romania! Sometimes i feel like *douchebagerry*
was born here!



Toxic said:


> Bisping being an ass has no connection to him being English, the guy is a douchebag, we have Canadian Douchebags, there are French douchebags, Russian Douchebags, Douchebags from both North and South Korea and even Douchebags from Iceland.


Exactly!
Douchebags are universal! They don't have nationality, they don't have race, don't have a religion, no political interests..... - they are simply.......douchebags!

PS: Although Iceland is cool Toxic - i don't think they have douchebags!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> lol it's funny you are even defending that. There is a reason people love that punch and always mention is in Bisping topics. It's because they knew it was dirty.


I don't think for a second Hendo knew he was out cold and that is coming from somebody who thinks Dan is an ass to.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

It's ridiculous how f-cking sensitive Bisping is. Someone should tell him that he's a professional mixed martial artist, a person who is supposed to adhere to the moral values of honor, humility, truth, and respect. Bisping has none of those qualities. And to think that he, Hardy, and Daley are the faces of British MMA? Wow. That's both sad, and laughable.

I wouldn't be bothered so much if he embraced his role a bit, but it's hilarious that he has NO IDEA why he's one of the least popular fighters in the MMA community. His actions and words show a lack of maturity, self-control, and even a real sense of rationality and realism. He wonders why he's hated? He should pay attention to what comes out of his mouth.

The sad thing is, people will still defend him. Even reputable British posters on this website who usually offer insightful material will be hanging on to his sack for dear life, just because he's British.

EDIT--
For the record, quite a few people don't like Dan Henderson, myself included. He's gotten more gift decisions than anyone aside from Leonard Garcia and is the definition of a meathead.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I don't think for a second Hendo knew he was out cold and that is coming from somebody who thinks Dan is an ass to.


He even admitted to doing it in interviews later. He said he threw that one for the fans with tongue in cheek. He knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Jesus f-cking Christ, thank you to the admin who banned guy_incognito!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Ari said:


> Jesus f-cking Christ, thank you to the admin who banned guy_incognito!












He got banned? Awww.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

He'll never get the title shot, he will face a great opponent next and loose like a woman.

OR

He gets a shot with AS, and then we shall see bisping crying like a baby "MAMA MAMA"


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Honestly the guy is a POS and just a generally horrible human being. First off the whole getting pissed off thing was stupid, everything Rivera said was tongue in cheek and goofy not personal. But the fact Bisping delivered an illegal knee then celebrated, he then finished Rivera before turning around spitting on Rivera's trainers and going over to talk shit. Man I hope they give this scum bag a title shot just so I can watch Anderson Silva punt his head like a football right out of the octagon.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

rul3z said:


> He'll never get the title shot, he will face a great opponent next and loose like a woman.
> 
> OR
> 
> He gets a shot with AS, and then we shall see bisping crying like a baby "MAMA MAMA"


In my experience women rarely ever lose. I would be surprised if Disprin ever got a title shot though. Giving him one would be tantamount to admitting the middleweight division lacks depth.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

You know what's messed up.. Bisping looked like he was gonna throw another knee after the first one if the ref didn't stop it..


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think it looks more like he was keeping his legs away from Rivera so he can't take him down.

No doubt that the knee was both intentional and illegal.

Bisping would have lost that fight if Jorge wasn't such a warrior...Bisping probably knew even an illegal blow like that wouldn't make Jorge quit, unlike Bisping, he has fans that he doesn't want to let down.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hopefully they make Bisping fight Falcao, Marquardt, or Paul Harris next. Tht'd be awesome. & thank god that guy got BAND.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Chewy said:


> Hopefully they make Bisping fight Falcao, Marquardt, or Paul Harris next. Tht'd be awesome. & thank god that guy got BAND.


I'd be willing to bet all three of those guys would beat Bisping. If Bisping had trouble with a guy like Rivera, even after that illegal knee, he wouldn't stand a chance against those guys.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm guessing he'll fight Okami next, assuming Okami doesn't get his title shot and has to wait for Silva vs. GSP.



Fedornumber1! said:


> Bisping created false memories...ad=fter the fight he went up to jorge and said "dont ever talk shit about my family" idk where he got that from:confused02:
> 
> I loved him on tuf 3 but after a few fights i started to dislike him and now i bloody hate him after this...I really think he intentionally threw that knew I mean come on he was on the ground for 5 seconds!


The family remark is because Bisping thought that Rivera saying something like, 'Over 80% of the koalas in Australia have chlamydia. So, Michael...' implied that Bisping's girlfriend/fiancée was a koala with chlamydia.

Though honestly, I've jokingly accused people of bestiality lots of times, but it was never about their girlfriends... Just about them being sick enough to have sex with donkeys/pigs/dogs/fish etc. So I'm not sure his conclusion actually follows.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Bisping's reaction after the fight was in very poor taste. Ok adrenaline is high and he was clearly euphoric to have beat the guy...but that was it, his fists had done the talking no need what so ever to go over there and say shit in his annoying accent.

Even if he felt Rivera had crossed a line with the things he said, you beat him, finished him at that....punched him so many times he couldn't even defend himself and the ref had to save him. What more can you achieve by trash talking after the fight? You had said everything that needed to be said by TKO'ing the guy, leave it at that.

The illegal knee was bad enough, outrageous and by all rights he could have lost the fight because of it (he should be thankful Rivera manned up and carried on) he put the guy away in pretty convincing fashion at the end...I really don't understand the actions post fight, it was trashy and classless in the fashion Brock did post Mir victory.

Bisping let himself down big time after the fight ended, but truth be told Bisping just raised his profile again, more people will now wanna see him get ko'd which means more people will pay to watch him fight which means he will be a bigger name and bigger draw in the sport (often the 'HEEL' character is equally as important, more so even, than the fan's hero when it comes to promoting and selling fights)


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man i used to dislike dan henderon for landing that second ounch after koing bisping. But now good for henderson, bisping is a punk. If i understood his accent he would be the british diaz.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I liked Bisping last night.

..Am i getting banned now? :confused05:


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Now would actually be a perfect time to give Bisping a title shot.

Both him and Silva have just fought so would need similar periods of rest before their next fight.

There is no obvious contender who can beat Silva so the UFC need to look to other ways to sell a Silva fight.

Bisping, having won last night he is on a streak and can at least be sold as a creditable challenger, plus he has a decent fan base in UK and even more people who would pay to watch him get KO'd (something most would assume likely if he faced Silva)

Not to mention Silva has recently commented about desiring a fight with Bisping (showing the Champion respects him and it is a worthy fight etc)

In fact it would not surprise me one bit if the UFC planned Bisping to be Anderson's next defense and this is why they gave him Rivera instead of someone who could beat him, had Anderson talk up the fight to make it seem worthy and sell the Rivera fight with trash talk (even though it was obviously a mismatch)

I would not be at all shocked if the next MW title fight was Sliva vs Bisping in London


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I liked Bisping last night.
> 
> ..Am i getting banned now? :confused05:



no your from estonia so its understandable you would like the brit. However if you were american and said u like bisping i would be in shock.


----------



## tuw123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dana has said Okami is next.

I suspect the next Bisping fight will be against Sonnen(assuming they let the druggie fight again).


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

tuw123 said:


> Dana has said Okami is next.
> 
> I suspect the next Bisping fight will be against Sonnen(assuming they let the druggie fight again).


If Jorge's trash talk made him mad, oh boy...

I'd love to see Sonnen grind Bisping's face into a pulp.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I was loving Bisping when he said 'like that' after the knee to the head at the end of the round. If some prick started ripping the piss out of me out of nowhere with all his mates and saying my girl was a koala with clamydia I would seriously want to hurt that dude. Rivera deserved the knee to the head for being such a classless clown before the fight. The whole charade worked badly against him and he deserved a beat down. The whole apologise thing was a bit much after the fight but with all that adrenaline pumping he's not exactly thinking clearly.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I was loving Bisping when he said 'like that' after the knee to the head at the end of the round. If some prick started ripping the piss out of me out of nowhere with all his mates and saying my girl was a koala with clamydia I would seriously want to hurt that dude. Rivera deserved the knee to the head for being such a classless clown before the fight. The whole charade worked badly against him and he deserved a beat down. The whole apologise thing was a bit much after the fight but with all that adrenaline pumping he's not exactly thinking clearly.


You can't condone that behavior though, it was foolish.

Ok he was fired up, but that knee was a flagrant violation of the rules and was stupid to the extent it could have cost him the fight (plus it was so unneeded as he was clearly too good for Rivera without having do resort to such tactics)

After the fight acting the way he did just made him look like a clown. He had won the fight, with ease, proved his point and shut Rivera's mouth with his fists.

He would have been a much bigger man if he had just shook the guys hand and even quietly said "that's what you get for talking about my family"

It's not the biggest deal in the world though, at the end of the day its a fight. Ok he makes himself look a bit classless and it reflect poorly on the sport somewhat BUT those types of things get people talking and generate more interest. Like it or not, the sport needs the odd controversy or contentious incident to keep its profile growing.

If everyone conducted themselves like GSP it would be a very admirable but also very boring sport (because there would be no reason to hate any fighter ever and how would you really chose who you want to win aside from National alligance?)


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Honestly the guy is a POS and just a generally horrible human being. First off the whole getting pissed off thing was stupid, everything Rivera said was tongue in cheek and goofy not personal. But the fact Bisping delivered an illegal knee then celebrated, he then finished Rivera *before turning around spitting on Rivera's trainers and going over to talk shit*. Man I hope they give this scum bag a title shot just so I can watch Anderson Silva punt his head like a football right out of the octagon.


Im not a huge fan of Bisping myself but i didn't see that bit so i think thats very misleading.

Yes he given a illegal kne but sometimes that happens in the ufc and it will happen again for the fact that it was Bisping everyone will jump on his back.

As for the celebrating i think it was more for the boo's that were thrown at him that what he had just done.

Also Jorge Rivera talked a lot of shit and didn't ack any of it up, i was disappointed in what he had to offer tbh he go took down at will and was just looking for his big right hand with nothing else.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Does everyone who sticks up for Bisping get banned?!?

For the record, I like what Bisping did as it was built up emotion just fludding out. Some people don't like it, but if Jorge did it to Bispings corner, everyone would be crazy. None of you haters can deny that one bit.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm starting to like Bisping, because everybody is hating on him for stupid reasons.

People were hating on him in Wanderlei fight, while the only one trash talking was Wandy.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Won the fight with ease? Apart from the few takedowns, I'd say he was losing the fight, and I'm certain the illegal knee had something to do with the loss. (quoting tkoshea)


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Leed said:


> Won the fight with ease? Apart from the few takedowns, I'd say he was losing the fight, and I'm certain the illegal knee had something to do with the loss. (quoting tkoshea)


The longer that fight had gone on Bisping would of won im sure.

Jorge had his big right hand and that was it, no plan b just nothing and yeah you can beat guys with that sometimes but you need to be more rounded and he just isn't.

People will always hate on Bisping he's damned if he does and damned if he don't.

And like said above if it was the othger way around and Bisping was doing the vids and all that crap he would still be getting shit thrown at him.

Bisping a Scumbag..... no!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow i see banning people for sticking up for Bisping is in effect... Maybe i'll be careful here!

Seriously though Bisping was a bit of a moron last night the knee was stupid and could have cost him the fight and he let his emotions get the better of him. But seriously i think there is still a lot of fight politics going on. Who saw him spit apart from Rivera's corner? No-one, don't you think the ref or someone else octagon side would have seen it, suspicious if you ask me.

Also i do find it very hypocritical when people are acting like Bisping is the scum of the earth when they have the likes of Nick Diaz and Sonnen in their sigs... Mouthing off after a fight isn't ok but starting a brawl and trying to beat the shit out of someone is (when it wasn't even your fight!) I guess it's ok for Diaz cos he has a US passport though.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Leed said:


> Won the fight with ease? Apart from the few takedowns, I'd say he was losing the fight, and I'm certain the illegal knee had something to do with the loss. (quoting tkoshea)


I thought he was comfortable in the fight, I thought it was pretty much a mismatch.

Rivera landed one decent right hand but aside from that in my opinion Bisping was in control the whole time.

He took Rivera down with relative ease, generally won the stand up aside from one right hand Rivera landed.

How was he losing the fight? He was clearly winning the first round until the deducted point (which made it a 9/9 round) and post illegal knee strike he was even more dominant and finished Rivera comfortably.

I agree that the illegal strike effected Rivera, but how can you say he was losing the fight before the knee? he had taken Rivera down more than once and generally dominated the striking.

Rivera landed one decent punch and was swinging (hence appearing dangerous) without landing, but to me at least (and I am not a Bisping fan at all, despite being English) Bisping was pretty much in complete control the whole bout.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

tkoshea said:


> I thought he was comfortable in the fight, I thought it was pretty much a mismatch.
> 
> Rivera landed one decent right hand but aside from that in my opinion Bisping was in control the whole time.
> 
> ...


That's why said 'apart from the takedowns', because I thought that Rivera did a bit more in the standup battle. Overall, yes, he did lose the round. And, if I remember correct, he landed more than one right..


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Leed said:


> That's why said 'apart from the takedowns', because I thought that Rivera did a bit more in the standup battle. Overall, yes, he did lose the round. And, if I remember correct, he landed more than one right..


Yes he did land more, but that right was the only significant punch.

So if you say yourself over all Bisping won that round how do you justify your previous statement that he was losing the fight in your eyes before the knee?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

tkoshea said:


> Yes he did land more, but that right was the only significant punch.
> 
> So if you say yourself over all Bisping won that round how do you justify your previous statement that he was losing the fight in your eyes before the knee?


I said, that APART from the takedowns he was winning the fight, or in other words - he was winning the stand-up battle. Never I said that he lost the round.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Leed said:


> I said, that APART from the takedowns he was winning the fight, or in other words - he was winning the stand-up battle. Never I said that he lost the round.


no you said he was losing the fight

you were countering my suggesting that Bisping won the fight with ease and you said you had thought he was losing the fight.

Ok so you want to discount all the take downs and ground game? pretty stupid thing to do when it's a massive part of mma though isn't it?

I don't agree Rivera was winning the stand up aspect of the fight, not by a long shot. He landed one good right hand and he was swinging with intent yes, but check the numbers Bisping was landing more and controlling the pace of the stand up better (plus he was mixing it up with take downs and fakes when Rivera had nothing but hard right crosses hoping to land a hay maker)

Or maybe you would like to discount the stand up too?

I mean Rivera probably was winning the pre fight smack talking after all. (seems about as rational as discarding the take downs and ground control)

The bottom line is Bisping won the first round fairly comfortably and knee strike or not in the second round he picked Rivera apart, dismantled him until he dropped to his knees not even watching the punches that kept smashing into him.

It was a one sided match from the start and I can only conclude you wanted Rivera to win and watched the fight with bias eyes focusing soley on the good work of Rivera to form an opinion that he was competitive in the fight, because to me he was outclassed and pretty much dominated from start til finish.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Jags said:


> Im not a huge fan of Bisping myself but i didn't see that bit so i think thats very misleading.


With regards to the spitting, the Sherdog writer who was there said Bisping spit at Rivera's corner.



DonRifle said:


> I was loving Bisping when he said 'like that' after the knee to the head at the end of the round. If some prick started ripping the piss out of me out of nowhere with all his mates and saying my girl was a koala with clamydia I would seriously want to hurt that dude.


He never said his girl was a koala with clamydia. He implied Bisping screws animals.

If I call a guy a pigfucker, and I have, that doesn't mean I'm calling his wife a pig.



edlavis88 said:


> Seriously though Bisping was a bit of a moron last night the knee was stupid and could have cost him the fight and he let his emotions get the better of him. But seriously i think there is still a lot of fight politics going on. Who saw him spit apart from Rivera's corner? No-one, don't you think the ref or someone else octagon side would have seen it, suspicious if you ask me.


Cage side press seems to have seen it...



> Following the fight’s finish, the Wolfslair Academy product spat at the American corner and verbally taunted Rivera before eventually embracing the man he had just battered.


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Bisping-Illegal-Knee-Certainly-Wasnt-On-Purpose-30457



> Bisping immediately rushes to and appears to spit at Rivera’s corner, and then comes back toward Rivera, who is still on the ground.


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UFC-127-Results-amp-Live-Play-by-Play-30295

And then there's Michael Bisping:



> "No, not at all. I was spitting on the floor to let him know what I thought of him," Bisping told MMA Fighting's Ariel Helwani in a UFC 127 post-fight interview. "I apologized for that, and I never want to act like that."


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/02/27/bisping-denies-spitting-on-cornermen-riveras-team-wants-suspen/?synd=1

So, he totally did spit... it's just what he was aiming at that he denies.



> Also i do find it very hypocritical when people are acting like Bisping is the scum of the earth when they have the likes of Nick Diaz and Sonnen in their sigs... Mouthing off after a fight isn't ok but starting a brawl and trying to beat the shit out of someone is (when it wasn't even your fight!) I guess it's ok for Diaz cos he has a US passport though.


I concur that both the Diaz brothers and Sonnen are douches. But please, enough with 'Bisping only gets hate because he's British.' talk. The vast majority give him hate because of his actions.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Wow i see banning people for sticking up for Bisping is in effect... Maybe i'll be careful here!
> 
> Seriously though Bisping was a bit of a moron last night the knee was stupid and could have cost him the fight and he let his emotions get the better of him. But seriously i think there is still a lot of fight politics going on. *Who saw him spit apart from Rivera's corner? No-one, don't you think the ref or someone else octagon side would have seen it, suspicious if you ask me.*
> 
> Also i do find it very hypocritical when people are acting like Bisping is the scum of the earth when they have the likes of Nick Diaz and Sonnen in their sigs... Mouthing off after a fight isn't ok but starting a brawl and trying to beat the shit out of someone is (when it wasn't even your fight!) I guess it's ok for Diaz cos he has a US passport though.


I saw it.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> I concur that both the Diaz brothers and Sonnen are douches. But please, enough with 'Bisping only gets hate because he's British.' talk. The vast majority give him hate because of his actions.



I agree, I don't think it's an English thing at all.

Whenever I go to America (which is quite a lot) I met dozens of American's and I have never once encountered a single one who didn't complement me on my accent and say how they would love to go to London etc.

I don't think the American audience has an agenda against the English at all.

As for Bisping personally, if I remember correctly he was pretty well received when he won the TUF. People liked his personality in the house and he backed it up by winning the whole thing.

I saw him fighting during UFC 114 and I was the only English guy around and all the american's around me were booing a lot. Everyone one of them I spoke to said they hate him and hope Miller kicks his arse.

I suggest the main reason for this was the Hamil fight. The American fight fans thought Hamil was a clear winner and Bisping got a home town decision against an American fighter (you can understand the resentment of this surely?) plus on top of this he was talking smack about Hamil (someone who had the backing of most fans for his achievements inspite of being deaf etc)

From there on Bisping was placed in a pretty controversial position of captaining the UK team vs team USA in his next TUF appearance. He played the role of being the enemy captain well and he was getting under the skin of the Americans (this would have happened to pretty much anyone unless they behaved like GSP because of the fact he was opposing team USA)

So he got under peoples skin, his team won mostly everything and he was hardly gracious in victory. He was rubbing the American's noses in his teams victory and the reason this annoyed people because everyone was aware that his real challenge was still to come (one he failed pretty heavily against Henderson)

TUF is such a large platform for fighter personality and being in Bisping's position as an already hated captain of a team going against team USA is very very likely to only further enhance his role as the hated heel (much like Koscheck to the Canadian's before fighting GSP)

I don't think there is any anti English sentiment from American fight fans (or american's in general) Bisping just has a personality that has potential to be loved or hated and circumstances transpired after the Hamil fight and his Coaching role on TUF to make him hated more than loved (especially in America)

Koscheck, Tito have been in similar positions yet neither are ENglish. It's a matter of personality and how events unfold that dictate how you are perceived by the fans.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Time for Mke to face the bigdogs at MW...


Anderson, Chael, Damien, Nate, Yushin.....


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Spitting at his corner man because he contributed to some ball breaking videos?

Seriously people, who the hell can defend that? Not only was he completely classless when Jorge wanted to be civil after he got his ass kicked, but he spat at his corner man.

Only morons behave like this.

Bisping could have gained some fans had he risen above the shit talk, threw down in the cage and wrecked Rivera, and then crushed the silly beef afterwards. He needn't have ever reacted to any of it but oh well, I guess that's the difference in mentalities here.

For anyone who wants to associated this behaviour with being English though... don't be dumb.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Time for Mke to face the bigdogs at MW...
> 
> 
> Anderson, Chael, Damien, Nate, Yushin.....


I agree, unless UFC are saving him for a title fight and don't want to risk him losing and discrediting the validity of that shot.

They gave HArdy a shot at GSP and surely he deserved that a lot less than Bisping . Not that I am saying Bisping deserves a title shot, he doesn't (as you say he needs to fight some of the big boys in the divsion to get in title contention)

BUT unless Anderson is actually going to have a Marquee fight against GSP or move up and fight for the LHW title who is there of interest for him to fight in MW right now?

Anderson/Bisping has already been touted and to me it seems one of the fights that would be best received. He is a big enough name and personality for people to want to watch one way or another (and generally he is quite durable)

Silva has already beaten everyone else pretty much (3 of the 4 "big dogs" you mention) so I can certainly see why the UFC would make the fight (out of public interest/demand) unless a bigger fight could be set up for Silva (GSP or LHW)

Personally, I am most interested in seeing Silva rematch Sonnen if he doesn't fight GSP (which I don't see happening soon) there were at least numerous questions asked of him in the first match.

Bisping doesn't deserve a title shot yet and would be getting one off the back of his hype and name (like Hardy) plus I wouldn't give him a chance against silva, I don't see any level in which Bisping matches up well against him.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Always a double standard with Bisping, when he was out and Hendo followed up with that punch he got celebrated, but had Bisping done that he would have been destroyed.

Rivera started this, he talked shit, Michael also talked shit.

Michael backed it up, was a fan, still am a fan, always will be a fan. Dude's always gonna be my favorite fighter no matter what.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

As for the spitting, that is pretty disgusting behaviour by Bisping and he should probably be fined for it. Although to put things into perspective, it's hardly a Paul Daley moment is it?

He looked like a complete dick with the way he conducted himself post fight, but it is what it is not actually that much of a big deal in the grand scheme of things.

Keeps his name in people's mouths maybe and makes people wanna watch his next match I guess, but at the end of the day he will have to win against quality opposition in the near future if he wants to progress from here on in because since the Wanderlei fight he hasn't been given a worth while match in my opinion.

One thing I am sure of now is the UFC will have to match him against someone of note in the divison (not someone who has recently lost to Leben or someone who was destroyed by Leben a few years ago) and it will be up to Bisping to perform well against the best and prove he is worthy of all the attention he receives currently.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

EliteUndisputed said:


> Always a double standard with Bisping, when he was out and Hendo followed up with that punch he got celebrated, but had Bisping done that he would have been destroyed.
> 
> Rivera started this, he talked shit, Michael also talked shit.
> 
> Michael backed it up, was a fan, still am a fan, always will be a fan. Dude's always gonna be my favorite fighter no matter what.


Why is Bisping your favourite fighter? I assume you must be English and this is the main/sole reason?


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

tkoshea said:


> Why is Bisping your favourite fighter? I assume you must be English and this is the main/sole reason?


I'm American.

And Bisping's a pretty exciting fighter and he's got personality, that's why.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

EliteUndisputed said:


> I'm American.
> 
> And Bisping's a pretty exciting fighter and he's got personality, that's why.


Fair play, good to hear.

Strange though, I really never would have thought Bisping would be anyone's favourite fighter outside of the UK (not at this stage anyway)

Pretty exciting maybe, but not explosive or amazing, he hasn't achieved anything yet or been in enough great fights to be considered a top star (someone who would attract a massive fan base from outside his home nation)


Like I remember the days when mostly everyone loved Chuck, but he was knocking people out left right and center and his emotion and passion were infective (how could you not love him when he destroyed Tito and ran around with that trademark celebration?)

Rampage has a huge personality and has been involved in a lot of top fights, has scored some explosive wins and I can see why he is a fan favourite.

GSP, Franklin, Randy, Shogun, Anderson Silva, Belfort, Tito, Forrest, BJ Penn, Wanderlei, Alves, jones, Carwin, Cain, Brock to name just a few of the fighters (UFC only) who have either shown themselves to be more explosive, more exciting or more charismatic as fighters than Bisping (imo)

Even Rashad has a great deal more explosive finishes on his CV than Bisping (Chuck, Forrest, Salmon) and is a great deal more charismatic on a mic I feel (watch his inside mma interviews and the like)

I am shocked to hear an american pick him as their favourite fighter (based on what little he has achieved thus far in the sport and how few exciting fights he has been involved in to date) but fair play to you, I respect your right to support whoever appeals to you personally.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I dont think Bisping did that unintentionally and that lost me as a fan.
He really shouldnt act like that, he didnt even apologized right away. Didnt like that.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Some ridiculously bias views on this forums...

If roles were reversed no one would be here saying rivera is a scumbag, they'd be saying he was a legend for kicking Bisping's ass and then showing him no respect after the fight. Just like everyone did when Dan Handerson cracked Bisping in the face when he was clearly already out.

Bisping should have shown control and either done nothing, or gone up to rivera and shook his hand like a champion would have done.

The fact he didn't has just given people who already hated him, more reason to grind their axe. 

Get over it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant believe all this love for Bisping!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

For fecks sake.... I like the way Bisping fights. Why does he have to do this shit over and over?

Hes by far the most juvenile MMA fighter I can think of... and in the MMA world, that's saying something.

Still, I do like the way he fights. Its a shame hes a knob, but I'm a fight fan before anything else, and so will continue to watch his fights whilst somehow ignoring all the other turd shaped objects that keep falling out of his gob.

* sigh *


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

hvendlor said:


> Some ridiculously bias views on this forums...
> 
> If roles were reversed no one would be here saying rivera is a scumbag, they'd be saying he was a legend for kicking Bisping's ass and then showing him no respect after the fight. Just like everyone did when Dan Handerson cracked Bisping in the face when he was clearly already out.
> 
> ...


This is the nature of sport.

Fans have their favourites and there are golden boys and heels.

Bisping even said himself he prefers to be booed and hated than given the golfers clap for someone not deemed relevant.

He plays up to it at times, I'm sure he'd rather be loved (he says so himself) but he is clearly not opposed to playing the heel and is comfortable enough being booed.

Because he has developed into something of a hate figure (for reasons I explained in a previous post such as the Hamil fight and his second stint on TUF) he is in the position where anything he does will be scrutinised more than other fighters, a comment he makes will be called classless while another fighter may get a pass for gamesmanship.

The illegal knee was wrong and the spitting and post fight smack talk was in bad taste, but yes because it was bisping it was focused on more than if a golden boy had done the same things.

At the end of the day it is not really important and in truth controllable incidents like this a kind of good for the sport (they keep peoples interest high) 

This is combat sport, anyone who has ever been in a ring knows the amount of adrenaline pumping through your veins its hard to contain yourself and obvious Bisping was very fired up for this fight.

I really don't think too much needs to be made of any of this, it was not really a fight worth making and hopefully next time Bisping will be put in with an opponent worth fighting (for someone with ambitions of getting in the title mix)


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah Bisping is definitely in the mix now, Rivera had nothing for him.

On the illegal knee, oh well, he could have been disqualified but was not and the fight continued. On Bisping's antics, oh well, don't take anything that happens in the cage to heart, it's all heat-of-the-moment adrenallin-fuelled reaction.

And I say REACTION because Bisping may have acted wrongly last night, but Rivera has been an absolute twat completely unprovoked, ever since he knew he was fighting Bisping. Rivera is 10x the douchebag Bisping is, and quite thick as well because he picked on a better fighter, and got his ass kicked.

If roles were reversed, many on this forum would worship Rivera for kneeing Mike and would claim it's deserved. Bisping can't win in the minds of most fans so why should he bother to try and be what's considered likeable?

I'm not defending Bisping's actions it was a callous move, but some people on here need to try to keep things in context and relate to the people they're talking about.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> He said in the post fight presser was that he was waiting for Rivera to get up but was too eager. As much as you all hate the guy think about it for a second and I think I believe him. He held that Thai clinch for a good few seconds and Rivera was getting up and I think Bisping just fired too early. He was waiting and waiting and as Rivera was getting up he realised what Bisping was doing and just held it.
> 
> As for his after fight antics he was fired up and hurt 'emotionally' lol as he claimed. Yeah he acted like a dick but what can you, do hes not scum though. He's a british fighter who you dislike greatly


Spot on mate, this is exactly what i was gonna say. In the original post it was mentioned that it was nothing personal.. wtf?? singing over and over that Michael Bisping is a dick isnt personal? You must be having a laugh fella. 

Bisping was deducted a point, that was his punishment, imo it made that a 9-9 round anyway. He got on with it, and then went about detroying Rivera. I mean come on man, if you are gonna talk smack then at least come and back it up with a half decent performance. Rivera made himself look like the prick in the end. Kinda funny that. 

Having said that, the way Bisping then went and spat at the corner was bloody disgusting, there is no place for that in mma, regardless of how high emotions were running.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> For fecks sake.... I like the way Bisping fights. Why does he have to do this shit over and over?
> 
> Hes by far the most juvenile MMA fighter I can think of... and in the MMA world, that's saying something.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%, he lets himself down.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> don't take anything that happens in the cage to heart, it's all heat-of-the-moment adrenallin-fuelled reaction.



That's true (I said so myself in my last post) but where do you draw the line? 

Paul Daley probably never would have sucker punched Koscheck if it wasn't for adrenaline, but would you argue Dana was wrong to cut him?

Bisping is well versed at dealing with such rushes of adrenaline, after he has had several pro fights and fought infront of large crowds on big events many times now (he should be used to it)

There is no excuse for his actions, but also nothing that bad actually happened so there is no need for everyone to be blowing it out of proportion.

A point was deducted for the knee and the fight proceeded. He spat and he talked abit of smack, ok it was classless but in reality shit happens and nothing THAT bad happened.

In my opinion it's a case of MOVE ON NOTHING TO SEE HERE.

If your a bisping fan be happy with the win, if you hate bisping wait for his next fight and cheer on the other guy.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I was really starting to warm up to Bisping. He fought his heart out against Silva and said and did all the right things before and after.

For me, this fight has shown his true colors and level of professionalism.

For now,... he holds a place in my heart once reserved for heroes like Tank Abbot and Chris "the spritzer" Leban.

He's a good fighter, I can't wait to see him meet a better one.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I saw it.


ayyyy thats pretty conclusive! Shame Bisping had that fight all day long illegal knee or no illegal knee, why he feels he has to do shit like that is beyond me!

I really have a hard time deciding which one is the real Bisping, sometimes he is a massive arrogant douche sometimes he is very respectful humble guy! Like he has split personality!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> That's true (I said so myself in my last post) but where do you draw the line?


I don't, it's up to the referees and doctors if a fight needs to be stopped and a fighter needs to be disqualified. I'm just watching a sport, illegal things will happen and I can't control how it affects the result. The fight was allowed to continue and Bisping was winning anyway, not really worth all the drama is it?

End of the day, there are footballers being paid 80 grand a week to train when they feel like it, turn up to a match, run about for 10 minutes, fall over when someone gets within 10 feet of them, then go home to party some more and **** a few more women in a few more hotels.

At least in MMA, when someone does something wrong it's generally because something has hit a nerve and they are emotionally attached to the sport, right or wrong they are doing it with heart.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I don't, it's up to the referees and doctors if a fight needs to be stopped and a fighter needs to be disqualified. I'm just watching a sport, illegal things will happen and I can't control how it affects the result. The fight was allowed to continue and Bisping was winning anyway, not really worth all the drama is it?
> 
> End of the day, there are footballers being paid 80 grand a week to train when they feel like it, turn up to a match, run about for 10 minutes, fall over when someone gets within 10 feet of them, then go home to party some more and **** a few more women in a few more hotels.
> 
> At least in MMA, when someone does something wrong it's generally because something has hit a nerve and they are emotionally attached to the sport, right or wrong they are doing it with heart.


When I say where do you draw the line, I meant where should the line be drawn not where do you personally draw the line.

No footballer is paid to train for 10mins and fall over in matches while raping people, that's a pointless analogy.

The post fight reactions by Bisping last night, Daley (against Koscheck) and Brock (against Mir) are all wrong regardless of what other sportsmen are paid and do it was wrong. If you really want to compare them to Football then you should look at incidents like Zidane's headbutt during the world cup final and El Haj Diouf and his spitting incidents.

All of these can be chalked up to adrinaline in the heat of the moment also, doesn't mean you can excuse them, they are all wrong. YOu just have to hope they are infrequent and when they do happen they get punished accordingly, which for my money they generally are.

Semtex was cut because what he did was completely out of line, but Bisping and brock were not because what happened with them were not actually that significant in the grand scheme of things (just unsportsman like and classless)

The knee, maybe one point is not enough of a deduction, but that is how the laws dictate it should go down and Rivera was able to continue so everything played out how it should still...but Bisping was silly to risk a DQ in a fight he was clearly in control of, that being said he actually fought a pretty good fight all in all and was well worth the win.

I personally would have liked to see him conduct himself with a little more class and just shake hands at the end safe in the knowledge he had said all that needed to be said with his fists, but as I have said before the sport needs this type of action from time to time to increase interest (who would have even considered watching the Haye/Harrison boxing match recently if they hadn't been running their mouths for weeks prior?)


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> No footballer is paid to train for 10mins and fall over in matches while raping people, that's a pointless analogy.


Well they do, but this thread isn't about the reality of footballer's lives so whatever.

Yes you would like Bisping to conduct himself better, but from his point of view, what's he got to lose? Nearly no one likes him, all of those people refuse to try to like him, he stood up for himself, got revenge on a personal level and won the fight all at the same time, good for him because he'll never be popular anyway.

Again, not condoning his actions, but as long as he gets zero respect and is underrated as a great fighter, he's probably not going to try and match your or anyone else's standards.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Well they do, but this thread isn't about the reality of footballer's lives so whatever.
> 
> Yes you would like Bisping to conduct himself better, but from his point of view, what's he got to lose? Nearly no one likes him, all of those people refuse to try to like him, he stood up for himself, got revenge on a personal level and won the fight all at the same time, good for him because he'll never be popular anyway.
> 
> Again, not condoning his actions, but as long as he gets zero respect and is underrated as a great fighter, he's probably not going to try and match your or anyone else's standards.


well no they don't, they have scheduled training every day and play 90min matches up to 3 times per week (a footballer runs masses amounts during the course of a match) plus how many footballers do you know that were convicted of ****? your comment about it was silly, but your right this is not about football.

Bisping being unpopular/hated means what? are you suggesting he was doing the Josh Koscheck playing to the crowd act?

Yes he got pay back by beating Rivera down, but what did he achieve by spitting and talking shit? you call that revenge on a personal level? he just looked like a petty little prick who had won the fight and then did a few bitch moves.

It doesn't matter if he is liked or not, he said himself he would rather be liked but being hated is better than being irrelevant (which I agree with) and as I have said the sport does need certain amounts of this to promote itself strongly.

BUT as a martial artist you are taught respect and spitting and continuing grudges after the fight is done is just pathetic and as a martial artist of Bispings calibre you would expect him to be a bigger man.

Do you talking pre fight, do the REAL talking in the cage but there is no room or need for anyone to conduct themselves in that fashion after the fight is done and being hated already is not an excuse for this.

I do think people are making a big deal about it, because nothing that important happened. In this case however Bisping looked like a pathetic childish brat with his post fight reaction last night so I can't argue with people suggesting he is a 'scumbag' (as the OP stated) based on the evidence of those actions.

It is what it is though and really not a big deal, I can't understand why more fuss seems to have been made about this and Brock post fight compared with Daley who actually sought to sucker punch Koscheck out of frustration from being outclassed.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bisping was wrong in many ways, but the only petty thing in all of this is Rivera, he's pathetic.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> but as long as he gets zero respect and is underrated as a great fighter, he's probably not going to try and match your or anyone else's standards.


Maybe,

But the silly thing is, if he had conducted himself with class and just done a job on Rivera (which he easily would have) and not thrown the knee or spat and said silly things post fight he probably would have earned a lot of respect for doing so in the face of such provication and taunting.

If he wants to play the heel good luck to him, it sells fights and gets you noticed. 

But if he wants to be respected as a great fighter as you suggest then he should let his fists do the talking and do so against top level opposition.

I am all for a bit of needle and grudge matching, but I do disagree with fighters continuing it post fight (at least after the fight is done there should be mutal repsect shown, even if after the event the rivalry continues)


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Bisping was wrong in many ways, but the only petty thing in all of this is Rivera, he's pathetic.


This is ture. Bisping acted like a douche but Rivera did all the shit stirring and mouthing off before the fight and then put in a performance which wasn't great and if the ref had let it go on any longer, like his corner said he should have, he probably would have tapped to strikes! :sarcastic12:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> ...compared with Daley who actually sought to sucker punch Koscheck out of frustration from being outclassed.


Oh no no no... Shields beat Daley far more impressively. Paul didnt try to punch him in the face. No. The reason Daley sucker punched Koscheck is because Koscheck is a twat.

Other than that, I completely agree with the rest of your post!

Bisping said all that shit about representing... and then spits in a trainers face after winning, on live TV ( which looks like shit when I write it down like that ). That right there is monumental hypocrisy.

So...I'm still a fan of his fights, but from here on, I will never be disappointed if he gets squelched.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Bisping was wrong in many ways, but the only petty thing in all of this is Rivera, he's pathetic.


I agree Rivera's actions pre fight were pretty pathetic and childish

But this is mma and marketing is a huge part of it, let's be honest it generated a great deal more interest in the fight than would have been invested without this smack talk.

I didn't even have a problem with Bisping's outburst at the weigh in, again I thought it was good for the pre fight build up and gave an edge to a fight which without all the talk probably would have been a non entity (we all knew Bisping was a huge favourite and this fight was a mismatch)

I am not even overly bothered about the knee, shit happens and a point was deducted that is fine (same as with a low blow or finger in the eye) thankfully it didn't end the contest.

I do however dislike him spitting and not showing some respect after scoring the TKO.

He had proved everything with the stoppage, nothing needed to be said. He could have shook hands and took the moral high ground.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Couldn't spitting on someone technically be considered Assault?? I personally think that Dana should take action and suspend Bisping if he did spit on the trainers. I personally would rather be punched in the face infront of people then spat on. You can guarantee if someone spits on me no matter who he is my brain would just shut off and i would punch the kid in the face. It is such a humiliating thing to happen to someone that i dont think i would ever do it. Then not to mention getting spat on infront of millions of people... i would jump over that octagon to punch Bisping in the face even if i know i would get my ass kicked. How anyone controls themselves after that is beyond me. Bisping deserves to get put in the with Anderson Silva without a title shot. And the referee cant stop the fight, like Big John was not able to stop fights in the early UFC's.

And lets not forget that Bisping basically rocked Rivera with an illegal knee. However you put it, you dont illegally rock someone, then TKO them, and then go spit on his trainers and come back to talk more shit.

I honestly wish that Rivera just said he couldnt continue and get a win by Bisping being disqualified.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Oh no no no... Shields beat Daley far more impressively. Paul didnt try to punch him in the face. No. The reason Daley sucker punched Koscheck is because Koscheck is a twat.


I went to the Vegas fight store in the mall down the strip in Vegas last may.

I was speaking to the owner guy there who has a lot of UFC fighters come into his store to do signings and what not on behalf of either Affliction or Silverstar (when I was there Jon JOnes had done a signing.

I got talking to him and he told me Koshcheck had been in the store and he asked him what he had said to Daley to make him try to sucker punch him.

Now obviously I know it was the bad blood between the two and the fact koshcheck was winding Daley up that cause him to lash out rather than pure frustration at the loss.

But the guy told me Koscheck told him (so thrid hand enough at best, take with a pinch of salt) that it was just basic rubbing and they were each doing it to each other, nothing overaly personally just things like "that all you got" "my mother could out wrestle you" sledging as they call it in Cricket.

He also said Koscheck is actually a cool guy and that by his own admission most of what you see him say and do is just an act to play the heel and get fan reaction (sell fights, make money whatever) which I am inclined to believe.

I think Bisping does it too to an extent, certainly during his second TUF and before the Henderson fight he was playing up to his role as the boo boy (and enjoying it) in order to promote the fight.

Bisping is just one of those guys, marmite personality...some people will love him, some will hate him, because he does have things to say and he is brash and overt with his personality.

Don't get it twisted though, the sport NEEDS such personalities as I said before, if everyone conducted themselves at all times like GSP it would be very dull and viewer numbers and pay per view figures would be down.

Some things cross the line though, sucker punching certainly does and to a lesser extent so does spitting and shit talking to your defeated foe after the fight does also.

I think Bisping will reflect on this and realise he crossed the line and you won't see him acting that way again now (much like how Brock ceased any such behaviour on reflection after the Mir fight and has become a lot more respectful post fight even though he still knows how to hype and sell a fight with trash talk before)


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Spitting on another human being is just horrible, it's disgraceful. Bispings actions after the fight were inexcusable, he acted like a massive nob head.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I think Bisping would have a better/larger fan base if he would have continued to be the guy he was on TUF, He was my favorite on the show, to win and as a new fighter. Things have changed.
Imo, if he was as honest with himself and us as BJ is, he would liked by most, as it is he just keeps shooting himself in the foot. He has come a long way but has probably lost more fans than he has gained. Anyway I think its time to give him a step up in comp.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Spitting on another human being is just horrible, it's disgraceful. Bispings actions after the fight were inexcusable, he acted like a massive nob head.



yea, you're right 100%

I think he should be publicly fined for the spitting incident and make the official apology and then it should be put to bed.

It's ironic because I think he would have won a great deal of respect had he conducted himself well in this fight. With Rivera trash talking him, he had a massive opportunity to be the guy who just lets his fists do the talking.

If he had just gone in there, done a job and shook hands after he would have won the respect of many of his haters.

He let himself down with his post fight conduct but the real talk regarding Bisping should be about who he fights next, how far he can go in the division etc but because of this conduct we are all preoccupied with such antics and he will complain about not getting respect as a fighter (you have to earn respect)

Bisping is one of those characters, the haters hate him too much without any real provication and his nut huggers kiss his arse to an extent his skills and achievements have not yet warranted.

He is a good fighter, not yet a great fighter (in UFC terms anyway) get some perspective. He is not the Antichrist nor is he the best most underrated fighter ever, look at the middle ground, he is a good fighter with personality and action in his fights appreciate him for what he is love to hate him or hate to love him.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> Bisping is the best........hitting someone while they are already out is a"Scumbag" move yet hendo is the greatest.
> 
> 
> War Bisping!!!!



Your point makes no sense. Rivera was not "already out". He was kneeling on both knees in front of Bisping. Wide awake and fine. Michael "Count Me a Loser" Bisping held the back of Jorge's head with both hands and ripped an illegal knee into his face. Yeah...good move. The referee, instead of asking Rivera "are you ok?" should have stopped this fight right then. Rivera didn't even know what freakin' country he was in at that point. Lousy call goes in favor a decent fighter (there...I said it) but a HORRIBLE sportsman. 

And just for the record...why the hell did Joe Rogan not even question the knee in the post fight interview? Should have been the first thing out of his mouth. Then again, probably hard to have anything come out of his mouth at that point except for Bispings balls since he had 'em stuffed into both cheeks. 

Bisping has zero class. Never has and never will. He fell right into Rivera's game, got pissed, and made a decision to win by whatever means possible. Rivera never even came close to recovering from that BLATANTLY THROWN ILLEGAL KNEE. 

Mike Bisping should take his unsportsmanlike ass back to England and start punting around a football by himself instead of claiming to be something he'll never be...a Champion.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

We'll see now how much Dana likes Bisping.

If he likes him he'll give him Maia or Marquardt if he doesn't he'll give him Sonnen or Falcao...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bisping said his son and everyone at his sons school saw the videos of Rivera taking the piss out of him, for me thats personal and taking it too far..


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Leed said:


> Won the fight with ease? Apart from the few takedowns, I'd say he was losing the fight, and I'm certain the illegal knee had something to do with the loss. (quoting tkoshea)


 you must admire sloppy, horrible boxing and just winging big right hands with no lead punches or set ups.


Jorge WAS NOT winning that fight at any point. Before or after the knee. He was being eaten up standing by a far more technical, accurate striker and he was being taken down like he had no clue what TDD was.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

NavyChief said:


> *Your point makes no sense. Rivera was not "already out". He was kneeling on both knees in front of Bisping. Wide awake and fine. Michael "Count Me a Loser" Bisping held the back of Jorge's head with both hands and ripped an illegal knee into his face. *Yeah...good move. The referee, instead of asking Rivera "are you ok?" should have stopped this fight right then. Rivera didn't even know what freakin' country he was in at that point. Lousy call goes in favor a decent fighter (there...I said it) but a HORRIBLE sportsman.
> 
> And just for the record...why the hell did Joe Rogan not even question the knee in the post fight interview? Should have been the first thing out of his mouth. Then again, probably hard to have anything come out of his mouth at that point except for Bispings balls since he had 'em stuffed into both cheeks.
> 
> ...


Lol buddy. You are in luck that he is currently banned. What he was saying was that Henderson threw a huge punch on bisping while bisping was knocked out and yet people praise him for that.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

tkoshea said:


> .....Bisping is well versed at dealing with such rushes of adrenaline, after he has had several pro fights and fought infront of large crowds on big events many times now (he should be used to it)
> 
> There is no excuse for his actions, but also nothing that bad actually happened so there is no need for everyone to be blowing it out of proportion.....


....er....were we watching the same fight? After the ref asked Rivera several times "are you ok to continue" and Rivera couldn't do much except give him a blank stare with glazed over eyes that fight should have been stopped and Bisping DQ'd. He was obviously not ok to continue. The only reason Mike won that fight in the manner he did is because Jorge NEVER recovered from that ILLEGAL and BLATANT knee. Bisping, yet again, let's his immotions rule his actions.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Rivera wasn't even close to getting up he had both knees on the ground, when have you seen a guy not get up one leg at a time?


This. How can this scumbag say he was waiting for Jorge to get up? Usually you see this with 1 knee down. Or the terrible one where the fighter puts a hand on the ground and gets kneed.

But Jorge was sitting there on 2 knees. 

What Bisping did was ridiculous.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol buddy. You are in luck that he is currently banned. What he was saying was that Henderson threw a huge punch on bisping while bisping was knocked out and yet people praise him for that.


What Hendo did in that fight wasn't right. But it was not an illegal strike. These are two entirely different scenarios.

That knee was obvious, blatant, and on purpose. He saw the chance to throw it, hesitated because he knew it was an illegal strike, then said screw and "bombs away". 

He may have gone on to win the fight w/out that knee, but it is obvious if you watch the fight over (I've watched it three times now) that Jorge never recovered from it. That fight should have been stopped. I've seen 'em stopped for less.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Bisping said his son and everyone at his sons school saw the videos of Rivera taking the piss out of him, for me thats personal and taking it too far..


yea I get what your saying.

But then you go and do your talking with your fists, which he did and had already done when he chose to spit and talk shit.

His son and his son's friends will now see youtube vidoes of him spitting at someone and generally acting unprofessional.

What message does that send to his sons and the kids at his sons school?

If you ask me Bisping sets a poor example to his son.

Yea what Rivera did was personal and a bit childish, but this is the nature of the sport from time to time. Bisping is a public figure, in the fight game and things are going to be said and done. I could argue if he was so concerned about what his son and his son's peers could see on youtube then he would never have conducted himself the way he has since the Mark Hamil fight with things he has said and done (you can't have it both ways)

Did Rivera really do anything worse than Koscheck was doing to GSP? Or Rampage and Evans to each others face at times yet in all cases there once the fight was done a level of respect was shown, class and sportsmanship at the end of a fight.

Whatever goes into promoting a fight happens, its mostly for marketing sake or to try and get an edge over your opponent. A fighter shouldn't take it personally. I agree that sometimes things go too far, but that doesn't mean you should resort to their level, does it?

Lennox Lewis called Frank Bruno an Uncle Tom before their heavyweight title fight, that went too far and Lennox later said sorry, post fight though both fighters were respectful of one another.

Same with Tyson and Lewis, Tyson was calling Lewis a '******" and saying he wanted his heart and even to eat his children. Did Lewis spit at Tyson? no, he knocked him the **** out when they fought and left the ring vindicated and with dignity.

Bisping could just as easily have done the same, Rivera talked the talk but then Bisping smashed him up and stopped him. He could have shook hands (or declined to) and then said to his son, "look son, this is how you handle a bully" or whatever words to the effect of showing your son you took the higher ground and did your talking where it really mattered.

The bottom line is Bisping has let his son down more by spitting and carrying on like a brat after the fight than anything his son could have seen on youtube by Rivera.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

NavyChief said:


> What Hendo did in that fight wasn't right. But it was not an illegal strike. These are two entirely different scenarios.
> 
> That knee was obvious, blatant, and on purpose. He saw the chance to throw it, hesitated because he knew it was an illegal strike, then said screw and "bombs away".
> 
> He may have gone on to win the fight w/out that knee, but it is obvious if you watch the fight over (I've watched it three times now) that Jorge never recovered from it. That fight should have been stopped. I've seen 'em stopped for less.


mmm who you trying to convince?? Im just explaining to you what he ment buddy. No one said it was illegal. :thumbsup:


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

NavyChief said:


> ....er....were we watching the same fight? After the ref asked Rivera several times "are you ok to continue" and Rivera couldn't do much except give him a blank stare with glazed over eyes that fight should have been stopped and Bisping DQ'd. He was obviously not ok to continue. The only reason Mike won that fight in the manner he did is because Jorge NEVER recovered from that ILLEGAL and BLATANT knee. Bisping, yet again, let's his immotions rule his actions.


your taking what i said out of context.

My words were in reference to Bispings post fight antics, not the knee during the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Leed said:


> Won the fight with ease? Apart from the few takedowns, I'd say he was losing the fight, and I'm certain the illegal knee had something to do with the loss. (quoting tkoshea)


Agree. But also agree that longer the fight lasted the better for Bisping because he had the cardio advantage.

But Bisping is still so overrated. He was getting lit up by a C level fighter. Yes C level. If Anderson is A level...Belfort, Marquardt, Belcher are B level....Jorge is a journeyman C level fighter.

Bisping was getting lit the hell up, so he had to go for TDs, because he couldn't stand with Jorge Rivera. He has a nice 22-3 record or whatever. When was the last time you saw that kind of record with so many fights in the UFC...and never have had a title shot? Heres the answer: because teh UFC gives him guys like Jorge to pad his record and keep him "in the mix". While Marquardt is taking on Palhares, Okami, and Sonnen. 

Bisping has a padded record with few wins over top guys. Biggest cry baby I have seen. What a little girl who can dish it out but can't take it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Bisping said his son and everyone at his sons school saw the videos of Rivera taking the piss out of him, for me thats personal and taking it too far..


You really think Rivera's comments were that bad? I mean he was dressed up being silly. Brits must have some thin skin and must not deal with much bullying while growing up.

Rivera was in play mode trying to hype a dull co-main event. Sure get mad....but to throw an illegal knee, celebrate after like you just cleanly KO'd the guy, then yell at a dizzy opponent, then to spit at his corner? 

So what if Rivera's family were watching and saw Bisping spit in their direction? That is ok? But some silly videos on the internet are way over the line?

Riiiight.:sarcastic12:


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You really think Rivera's comments were that bad? I mean he was dressed up being silly. Brits must have some thin skin and must not deal with much bullying while growing up.
> 
> Rivera was in play mode trying to hype a dull co-main event. Sure get mad....but to throw an illegal knee, celebrate after like you just cleanly KO'd the guy, then yell at a dizzy opponent, then to spit at his corner?
> 
> ...



if my kids came home saying they saw a video of some douchebag saying my wife has STDs...... they would hope im just spitting on them.


That is crossing the line, i never heard the comment til ppl mentioning it today and yea, F that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

What bothers me is that he can't seem to be able to get over the fact that he lost, and lost decisively, to Wand. Every interview this man has, he feels the need to state that he only has one 'proper loss' at MW, and I just find it disrespectful. When people lose, they move on to the next fight. To say you believe you beat Silva each and every time someone puts a microphone in front of you is absolutely laughable at this point... move on, Michael. 

Bisping vs. Okami for the title shot... Okami defeats the Count soundly, and we can end all of this ridiculous talk about Bisping being a top five MW, when he's barely a top ten.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agree. But also agree that longer the fight lasted the better for Bisping because he had the cardio advantage.
> 
> But Bisping is still so overrated. He was getting lit up by a C level fighter. Yes C level. If Anderson is A level...Belfort, Marquardt, Belcher are B level....Jorge is a journeyman C level fighter.
> 
> ...


Whether Bisping is over rated or not (I'm not sure how highly he is rated)

I don't see how you can agree with Leed's post?!?

Bisping was clearly too good for Rivera, whatever way you look at it.

Rivera landed one decent right hand, but Bisping was landing at will, he was sharper, stronger and quicker with better movement.

Bisping was mixing up his striking with take downs and ground control and as you say his Cardio advantage would have only meant him getting stronger as the rounds progress against an aging Rivera.

Rivera had a game plan consisting of this "hope bisping circles into your big right and lay him out like Hendo did"

You can't fight at this level of fighting and literally only be looking to land one punch.

The way that fight went last night I honestly believe Rivera's only chance to win it was if the ref had DQ'd Bisping after the knee.

I agree pretty much with your assessment of BIsping right now, he is not an elite fighter and he is the top of say the third tier of fighters in his weight class. Those looking to get into the mix for title contention (assuming top tier are champions and those worthy of winning titles and second tier are those who have proved themselves against top competition but either failed or not ready for title challanges)

That has to be the last of the fights the UFC can feed BIsping against less than top competition.

It's time to see what he is made of and how well he can continue to comepete against top fighters in the peak of their form.

I'm not sure how well he can do in the MW divison. He certainly looks more natural at the weight now than he did at first (no longer looking weight drained) I would give him no chance against Silva and you would make the other top guys favourite against him perhaps.

BUt he has to be respected, he has held his own against tough guys in the weight class above (performing well against former champion Evans is no mean feat) so you have to assume he is at least capable of throwing down with the biggest and best in this divison.

There is only the Henderson blip where he was completely destroyed, he has been at least competitive in every other fight and that includes the likes of Rashad and Wanderlei (in other words, Bisping is not a mug)


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

SonOfZion said:


> if my kids came home saying they saw a video of some douchebag saying my wife has STDs...... they would hope im just spitting on them.
> 
> 
> That is crossing the line, i never heard the comment til ppl mentioning it today and yea, F that.


But he didn't need to spit, or to talk shit.

He just knocked him out, that said everything.

Talk shit about my girl and I knocked you out, simple.

Bisping only disgraced his girl and his kids by spitting and acting like a prick infront of millions of tv viewers.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Shit talking before a fight in mma is completely fine. It builds hype, gets both fighters pumped up, and everyone engaged. 

After the fight, when both of you have punched each other in the face, is when true colors come out. Rivera was trying to hug Bisping, he obviously was defeated, and Bisping puts a finger in his chest and says, "go home loser." I lost what respect I had for Bisping right there. You just kneed him on the ground, and Tko'd him, shove your ego back up your ass.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jorge landed more than 1 big right. He landed a few big shots and was in finish mode once. 

On the feet there is no way Bisping outmatched him. He definatly had the better ground game...but we all knew Jorge didn't have much of one. But on the feet Jorge was winning. Bisping wasn't hurting him until after the knee and after he gassed.

I will say cardio is a skill...and Bisping definatly had more. But for how long it lasted Jorge was winning on teh feet, Bisping is just the younger more serious MMA fighter right now. But Jorge had him in trouble in the first round. After that bets were off.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

box said:


> Shit talking before a fight in mma is completely fine. It builds hype, gets both fighters pumped up, and everyone engaged.
> 
> After the fight, when both of you have punched each other in the face, is when true colors come out. Rivera was trying to hug Bisping, he obviously was defeated, and Bisping puts a finger in his chest and says, "go home loser." I lost what respect I had for Bisping right there. You just kneed him on the ground, and Tko'd him, shove your ego back up your ass.


That is basically what I have been trying to say.

Shit happens before the fight, people have to hype the fight and you also try and do whatever you can to get in the others head and get an edge.

but when the bell rings you do your fighting in the ring, this is your chance to settle any differences, punching someone in the face says more than spitting or 100 words.

It's like Holyfield said after Tyson bit him, "he's talking about how he gone whoop me, how come you can't whoop me in the ring with the gloves on?"

Post fight bullshit is pathetic, what's done is done and you settle it in the ring/cage.

The stupid thing here is Bisping actually did settle it in the cage. He beat Rivera down and he should have just accepted the handshake/hug and took the moral highground.

I have no doubt he will learn from this outburst, he let himself down yes, but equally it is unfair to conduct a witch hunt for him over it.

What's done is done, maybe Dana will fine him for the spitting and he should be remorseful for the action but from now on the focus should switch to his next fight and not dwell on these incidents.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Jorge landed more than 1 big right. He landed a few big shots and was in finish mode once.
> 
> On the feet there is no way Bisping outmatched him. He definatly had the better ground game...but we all knew Jorge didn't have much of one. But on the feet Jorge was winning. Bisping wasn't hurting him until after the knee and after he gassed.
> 
> I will say cardio is a skill...and Bisping definatly had more. But for how long it lasted Jorge was winning on teh feet, Bisping is just the younger more serious MMA fighter right now. But Jorge had him in trouble in the first round. After that bets were off.


I think your seeing what you wanted to see there (assuming you wanted a Rivera win) because myself (as a neutral) thought Bisping was in complete control both standing and on the ground.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

tkoshea said:


> I think your seeing what you wanted to see there (assuming you wanted a Rivera win) because myself (as a neutral) thought Bisping was in complete control both standing and on the ground.


 Bisping won the 1st round on all judges scorecards.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

SonOfZion said:


> Bisping won the 1st round on all judges scorecards.


even with the deduction?

or you mean it was scored 9-9 on all cards?

The thing is those claiming Rivera won the stand up will just claim it was the take downs that won him the round....yet surely if he was doing so much better standing there was enough of it that atleast one judge may have awarded him the round.

The fact is (in my opinion) anyone looking at that fight objectively could see Bisping was the better fighter on the night. 

He was sharper and quicker on his fight, hence landing significantly more strikes than Rivera and he also had the ground game as a go to move to secure the rounds.

I honestly believe Rivera was relying soley on his right hand to score a knock out and his only real chance to win was if he had been awarded the DQ


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

tkoshea said:


> even with the deduction?
> 
> or you mean it was scored 9-9 on all cards?
> 
> ...


 i agree, Rivera's "Boxing" consisted of loading up his right hand, winging it and hoping it hit. It only hit once and he was being outstruck badly. Bisping clearly had a major speed, footwork and technique advantage standing and i thought he was doing a good job using it.

And yes, I meant Bisping was wining the round before the deduction and it was 9-9 otherwise it would have been 10-8 Rivera which would have been ridic, he looked horrible.


----------



## Never Out (Feb 27, 2011)

Bisping is a huge tool. The only reason that he is never given a true opponent to expose him, is because it isnt smart for Dana to do so. Dana needs to sell tickets, and make fans. He needs as many fans as possible in every country possible. To do this certain fighters are protected, to feed the fire, and keep it growing. However, I can assure you, if Dana gets pissed there is no telling what he will do. I just hope the whole spitting in the face of the corner men was "too far", in Dana's eyes. There are a number of people that can beat bisping...Sonnen, Marquart, among others. I just hope Dana will give him a real fight, and quit protecting him. When Biping did his interview before the fight, he said that if he wins this fight, he feels he needs a couple more fights before a title shot. He even said that he would like to fight silva for the belt, but not as another contender to get to the belt. The dude is not worried about getting the belt at all. All he wants is to ride aong takeing the easy fights, and building a nice looking record. He wants to be able to set around telling his little boy how great he was, and how many people he beat. The proble is someday his littl boy will grow up, and will notice that his daddy never fought the "who's who", he only fought 2nd and 3rd teir guys. Truth be told, from what I have seen of litte bisping, he will probably be able to kick his daddies as in a couple years.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Never Out said:


> Bisping is a huge tool. The only reason that he is never given a true opponent to expose him, is because it isnt smart for Dana to do so. Dana needs to sell tickets, and make fans. He needs as many fans as possible in every country possible. To do this certain fighters are protected, to feed the fire, and keep it growing. However, I can assure you, if Dana gets pissed there is no telling what he will do. I just hope the whole spitting in the face of the corner men was "too far", in Dana's eyes. There are a number of people that can beat bisping...Sonnen, Marquart, among others. I just hope Dana will give him a real fight, and quit protecting him. When Biping did his interview before the fight, he said that if he wins this fight, he feels he needs a couple more fights before a title shot. He even said that he would like to fight silva for the belt, but not as another contender to get to the belt. The dude is not worried about getting the belt at all. All he wants is to ride aong takeing the easy fights, and building a nice looking record. He wants to be able to set around telling his little boy how great he was, and how many people he beat. The proble is someday his littl boy will grow up, and will notice that his daddy never fought the "who's who", he only fought 2nd and 3rd teir guys. Truth be told, from what I have seen of litte bisping, he will probably be able to kick his daddies as in a couple years.


What are you talking about?

Bisping was given Evans at LHW

He fought Wanderlei at MW very shortly after moving to that weight, or are you suggesting Wanderlei (even if past his prime) is not a real fight? 

Henderson too? was Bisping given Henderson to protect his record yea?

Please talk some sense.

Bisping has been given the level of opponent according to his standing in his division.

After a his heavy loss to Henderson he was shoved down the rankings, he was thrown in with Wanderlei shortly after and lost again so of course after 2 losses in 3 fights he had moved down the rankings (and future opponents will reflect this)

His two fights since then were Miller and Akiyama, fights in which both fighters were looking to get where Bisping wanted to be also so it makes sense for them to fight each other to prove who deserves to move up the ladder.

The only surprising match up was last nights one against Rivera, it was a shock that after 2 wins he was given a fight against someone considered a weaker opponent than those he had previously faced.

There can however be numerous reasons for a fight being made, it may have been a matter of timing, who was availble for the show out in Aus. Bisping, may have been promised a bigger fight later if he does the UFC a favour and lends his name to the event down there even if it is against an opponent lower than he may want to fight.

Much like Rampage being given Hamil having defeated Machida, doe this mean the UFC is trying to protect Rampage too? of course not, its a matter of who is availble at a given time and how future plans for current fighters stack up but either way fighters like Ramage and Bisping can sell a card regardless of who they fight.

I don;t think the UFC have been protecting Bisping, he was given suitable fighters at suitable times based on his level in his division due to losses and what not. The only fight you can suggest was a less stiff test than he should have been given was last night.

But one fight against a lower opponent that expected is not enough to suggest he is being protected.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Time and time again, Bisping shows his true colors. Don't like him, have never liked him, and will never like him. 

He's a douchebag and a tool plain and simple.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Rivera had everything coming to him , in fact im glad he illegally hit him , and then beat his ass WAR Bisping 


THERE'S ONLY ONE MICHEAL BISPING LA LA LA


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Bisping is pathetic. In one fight he managed to:

Blatantly grab the fence
Knee Jorge in the face while both his knees were on the ground
Spit on Jorge's team

Class act right there.

Chael Sonnen talked major shit before the Silva fight....Silva won and acted like a champion afterwards. No rubbing anything in, he shook Chael's hand and said good fight. That's how a grown man acts.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Rauno said:


> I liked Bisping last night.
> 
> ..Am i getting banned now? :confused05:


I'm with you. It was the first time I've ever cheered for him (felt weird). Glad he disposed to Rivera. Rivera got what was coming to him, and the same with his corner. I have no problems with Bisping bitching out Rivera, and his team after the victory. Those guys were way bigger dinks, than Bisping this time. I don't know why more ppl don't see it that way..

Did you guys not see the video's Rivera and his team made??


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

People always show their true colors when they are put under stress. Bisping showed that he truly has no respect. Regardless what is said, the fight is over, you kicked his ass, its done. When I saw him spit in their faces I wanted to crawl into the TV and strangle him (I guess I'm showing my true colors). There is no place in any walk of life/sport/business that this behaviour is acceptable.

The apology is an empty apology, if pushed again he'll do the same thing I have no doubts for that. I was hoping the Henderson brutal KO would have made him figure that out but apparently a guy like Bisping has no shame. I'm a fan of his skills but once again am very disappointed that someone in his position professionally acts like that.​


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Bebop said:


> I'm with you. It was the first time I've ever cheered for him (felt weird). Glad he disposed to Rivera. Rivera got what was coming to him, and the same with his corner. I have no problems with Bisping bitching out Rivera, and his team after the victory. Those guys were way bigger dinks, than Bisping this time. I don't know why more ppl don't see it that way..
> 
> Did you guys not see the video's Rivera and his team made??


 I agree, I don't get this at all. I already posted in the fight thread saying the same thing. I though Rivera bought and paid for that. How is it ok for Rivera to make videos joking about what STD's Bisping wife has, but now Bisping is out of line because he is talking trash after he lays a beating on Rivera??? Get real.

I thought Bisping overreacted to the stuff from the Rivera camp, he would have done better to blow it off, but that doesn't change the fact, if you want to run your mouth before a fight, get ready to eat some crap after it if you lose. I'm not a Bisping fan at all, but Rivera has no beef at all, he earned what he got.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If people are going to get suspended or fined for holding on to a choke 2 seconds too long then Bisping should get something for spitting on people who aren't even in the cage. 

Bisping thinks Rivera disrespected him and his children saw the videos. So what is he showing them? That spitting on people after a sports competition because you are mad is ok.

What a hypacritical assshole. 

You will see guys shit talk for many moons to come. It isn't the last or first time we will see someone mock someone on the internet.

But you won't see too many guys spit on cornermen after a fight.


----------



## Bluemoonshine (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with the OP, Bisping is one of the biggest douchbags the UFC has ever had, I don't understand how he has so many fans? looked like the illegal knee was on purpose too. Hendo vs Bisping has always been my favorite fight.. just makes me  thinking of it lol.. he needs a few more fights like that


----------



## Never Out (Feb 27, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about what Bisping is showing his kid about class. I am sure his child already posseses more class than he does. Most children over the age of four have twice the class of Bisping.


----------



## Never Out (Feb 27, 2011)

tkoshea said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Bisping was given Evans at LHW
> 
> ...


I am sorry if I offended you, I probably struck a nerve while talking truth about Bisping. The guy is a tool like it or not. And Yes he is being protected, Dana knows what will happen if he lets him in the cage with Silva. Honestly, what do you think will happen if he gas a title shot. They might have to look for his head out in the audience after Silva kicks it off his body.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to really like Bisping. I really did. But he is proving his detractors right in that in he appears to be an A grade wanker. And i'm not even just talking about the knee business (although dirty, it proved to be effective), but the way he treated Rivera after the fight was just shitty. I was actually rooting for Bisping, which I haven't done since the Denis Kang fight, but I just turned and felt that the lad frm up norff had to be got. 

I say give him somebody who most people would think he would beat but in reality wouldn't. Give him CB Dollaway if CB beats Mark Munoz. Lets see what he can do then.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Whats with all these guys joining the forum just to troll on Bisping...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If you dangle the red cape....expect the bull to charge. And don't complain when it runs straight through you.


----------



## Never Out (Feb 27, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> Whats with all these guys joining the forum just to troll on Bisping...


If you are referring to me, let me explain. I have followed mma for a long time. I actually come to this forum all the time, just never take the time to join and post. It just seems that Bisping fuels such a deep hate in many of us, that we have to find a way to release it. Dont get me wrong either, this is not because he is from somewhere other than the U.S. Untill last night my most hated fighter was koscheck, and one of my favorites is Hardy. After last night, Bisping has taken over most hated by many people, not just me. Uk has great fighters as well as the U.S. Like I said Hardy is TOP NOTCH! However, Bisping is scum, that grows in a dirty jockstrap!
BTW, I am no fan of Rivera either.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wasn't aimed at you directly just seems to be about 10-15 people joined today and everyones first post has been slagging off Bisping... He has touched a nerve big time!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rivera riled Bisping up to make him explode, Bisping exploded. Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> Wasn't aimed at you directly just seems to be about 10-15 people joined today and everyones first post has been slagging off Bisping... He has touched a nerve big time!



I thought I was just imagining it, some did join and made crappy remarks on the siver-soti thread too. Glad I'm not seeing things and going insane, some of their terminology needs refining....wasn't very constructive.


----------



## Never Out (Feb 27, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> Wasn't aimed at you directly just seems to be about 10-15 people joined today and everyones first post has been slagging off Bisping... He has touched a nerve big time!


I have a question.... I am being seriouse, so please answer honestly. We were talking last night about fighters in the Uk, and we were wondering how they are precieved there.
We were thinking that Bisping is probably precieved the same way there as here. We feel like The UK has GREAT fighters, but that Bisping doent represent as well as most of the others. It defanitely seems here in the U.S. he is hated most of anyone, followed by Koscheck. However, after seeing the way he is being supported by many of you guys, I am wondering if this is so or not. SOOOO, how is Bisping precieved over there in comparison to Hardy, or Winner? Thanks for the info...


----------



## Fade (Dec 12, 2010)

I was rooting for Bisping up until that knee, I have no respect for him as a person or fighter.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He should get suspended for 6 months for spitting on Jorge's trainers.


----------



## Fade (Dec 12, 2010)

Daley gets cut from the UFC for throwing a cheapshot after the bell, while Bisping throws an intentional illegal knee AND spits on a cornerman? He better get some form of punishment, whether it be a fine or suspension. Although I think the worst punishment he can get is an immediate title shot against Silva.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Wasn't aimed at you directly just seems to be about 10-15 people joined today and everyones first post has been slagging off Bisping... He has touched a nerve big time!


He did break three rules in about 6 minutes, I don't think even Gilbert Yvel was that impressive.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

With all the hate coming Bispings way....you think there'd be more people buying PPV's with him on just to see people attempt to beat him. Like him or not, he's a marketable heel that sells PPV's.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Never Out said:


> I have a question.... I am being seriouse, so please answer honestly. We were talking last night about fighters in the Uk, and we were wondering how they are precieved there.
> We were thinking that Bisping is probably precieved the same way there as here. We feel like The UK has GREAT fighters, but that Bisping doent represent as well as most of the others. It defanitely seems here in the U.S. he is hated most of anyone, followed by Koscheck. However, after seeing the way he is being supported by many of you guys, I am wondering if this is so or not. SOOOO, how is Bisping precieved over there in comparison to Hardy, or Winner? Thanks for the info...


Not too sure tbh? I think the hardcore fans pefer Hardy but still see Bisping as the main man, everyone here respects that Bisping has done a lot for MMA in this country. 
Him and Pearson in particular do all sorts of media stuff here and try and raise the profile of the sport which is fantastic.

The main feeling i think is disappointment from people here in the uk, Bisping always seems to let himself down just as he is starting to really impress.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yes I am a Bisping fan

Surprised it took so long for someone to Neg Rep me for it.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Never Out said:


> I am sorry if I offended you, I probably struck a nerve while talking truth about Bisping. The guy is a tool like it or not. And Yes he is being protected, Dana knows what will happen if he lets him in the cage with Silva. Honestly, what do you think will happen if he gas a title shot. They might have to look for his head out in the audience after Silva kicks it off his body.


Excuse me? Struck a nerve?

I'm not a Bisping fan, I don't even particularly like him, so how or why could you possibly have struck I nerve?

I have condemed his post fight antics as much as anyone has.

Did you bother to read my post?

I never said he deserved a title shot and I have previously said I feel Anderson would destroy him if he were handed one.

My point is that he has NOT been protected with his matches, how can you say he has?

He wasn't given the top names because on the back of 2 losses in 3 fights he wasn't high enough up the rankings to be given top names to fight (the two he lost to were big names, the fact he was given them proves he was not protected)

Post Wanderlei loss he has been fighting other fighters in the same position as him and as a result he has put together a 3 fight win streak. So now he is back to where he was roughly before Henderson sparked him out.

So now is where you would analyise his level of oppoenents because at this time he is back up the rankings and you would expect him to be fighting someone in the top 5 of the division.

The Rivera fight was a backwards step, but you don't know anymore than I know the reasons behind Dana and Joe Silva deciding to make that match (I gave possible scenerios if you bothered to read my previous post)

Let me repeat, I am not a Bisping fan and as such I have no vested interest in his progress or career (I neither love nor hate him personally)

What I was saying is your opinion that he is being secretly protected by the UFC in some 9/11 style conspricy theory to help the UFC grow their global markets is bullshit....

The fact he has been thrown in there with Rashad Evans, Dan Henderson and Wanderlei Silva yet never given a title shot prove he has not been protected as you suggest.

If you wanted to throw such an accusation around it would surely be at Dan Hardy who got a title shot against GSP for no apparent reason .

I don't see what you are complaining about with Bisping, as a result of the losses he suffered he was pushed down the rankings ladder so fought those on a similar level to him to prove who should move up.

If he had been given bigger fights then you would claim he was being given opportunities he doesn't deserve, yet because he was given the fighters at his level at the time while he worked his way back to where he was you say he is being protected.

What do you feel the UFC should have done for him in the last 3 fights? Having lost 2wice in 3 matches should he have been given a title shot? or a title eliminator? of course not, he had to fight the rest to prove he was good enough get back in contention with the big boys of the division... now he has done that we can expect to see him fight some bigger names again.

It's a matter of merit not protection.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Never Out said:


> I have a question.... I am being seriouse, so please answer honestly. We were talking last night about fighters in the Uk, and we were wondering how they are precieved there.
> We were thinking that Bisping is probably precieved the same way there as here. We feel like The UK has GREAT fighters, but that Bisping doent represent as well as most of the others. It defanitely seems here in the U.S. he is hated most of anyone, followed by Koscheck. However, after seeing the way he is being supported by many of you guys, I am wondering if this is so or not. SOOOO, how is Bisping precieved over there in comparison to Hardy, or Winner? Thanks for the info...


Over here Bisping is liked by some, and hated by some. It's 50/50 over here. Hardy is loved, but against GSP, he was not. Winner isn't really big over here. It seems everyone loves Hardy and Hathaway the most here, but that's just UFC. UK MMA fighter household names here are Alex Reid and Tom Watson. Tom's name mainly down to Alex fighting him last and there was quite some hype all over the scummy newspapers.

Although that is just me and my friends, seeing as MMA isn't _big_.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Palhares would dismantle Bisping. We need to see that.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> Excuse me? Struck a nerve?
> 
> I'm not a Bisping fan, I don't even particularly like him, so how or why could you possibly have struck I nerve?
> 
> ...


Jesus man, you love posting these monster essays lol.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

rygu said:


> Palhares would dismantle Bisping. We need to see that.


Really? Bisping has never been subed despite facing 2 BJJ black belts, 1 brown belt and a purple belt.

Rashad and Hamill both couldn't keep him down on the ground for long.

Add to that the fact Palhares has very shaky stand up and has never TKOd anyone and i'd say that would be a great fight for Bisping.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Harness said:


> Over here Bisping is liked by some, and hated by some. It's 50/50 over here. Hardy is loved, but against GSP, he was not. Winner isn't really big over here. It seems everyone loves Hardy and Hathaway the most here, but that's just UFC. UK MMA fighter household names here are Alex Reid and Tom Watson. Tom's name mainly down to Alex fighting him last and there was quite some hype all over the scummy newspapers.
> 
> Although that is just me and my friends, seeing as MMA isn't _big_.


Tom Watson a household name? Hardly.

Any Brit gets a warm reception at UK events but I know plenty of people who aren't fans of Bisping or Hardy.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Never Out said:


> I have a question.... I am being seriouse, so please answer honestly. We were talking last night about fighters in the Uk, and we were wondering how they are precieved there.
> We were thinking that Bisping is probably precieved the same way there as here. We feel like The UK has GREAT fighters, but that Bisping doent represent as well as most of the others. It defanitely seems here in the U.S. he is hated most of anyone, followed by Koscheck. However, after seeing the way he is being supported by many of you guys, I am wondering if this is so or not. SOOOO, how is Bisping precieved over there in comparison to Hardy, or Winner? Thanks for the info...


I am from the UK, I have been an mma fan since the early 2000s 

My favourite fighters have never been based on nationality personally. I don't like a fighter just because they're British.

I like fighters I enjoy watching fight for one reason or another.

When I first saw the UFC I liked Vitor Belfort (one of the first fights I saw was him vs Wanderli), Chuck Liddel, Pedro Rizzo.

Pride Days I liked Wanderlei, Shogun, Rampage, Overeem, Cro Cop.

The only UK fighter I have ever been a fan of was Paul Semtex Daley, but that was largely because back in the day when I was a Thai Boxer he used to come to our club now and again and hold Muay Thai seminars, he was actually a pretty cool guy....but I really can't condone what he did against Koscheck.

I have never really liked Dan Hardy, and while I liked Bisping in his first TUF and wanted him to win since then I went off him for one reason or another (possibly around the time of the Hamil fight) I actually find his fights a little boring personally not that I actually have anything against him.

I just like guys with more power and more dynamic strikes, I am not a fan of high energy, high work rate guys. I like to see guys go in there and tear it up, although I have always been a big fan of both Anderson Silva and GSP (both are more than capable of having dull matches obviously)


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Tom Watson a household name? Hardly.
> 
> Any Brit gets a warm reception at UK events but I know plenty of people who aren't fans of Bisping or Hardy.


Like I said. That's just me and my friends.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Jesus man, you love posting these monster essays lol.


Monster essay?

they take me less than 3mins to write and would take less than 3 mins to read.

Is the world of the internet forum really lacking an attention span of 3mins at any given time?
:cheeky4:

Maybe I take a longer than needed to express my points and could be more concise, but I wouldn't have thought they were too long for anyone who wanted to read them to take the time to do so?

Would I be better off just writing a sentence response at a time?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> Monster essay?
> 
> they take me less than 3mins to write and would take less than 3 mins to read.
> 
> ...


Each post you do is like some huge blog, the last one had half of your life story.

You can post how ever you want to, but i'll only be skimming through them.


----------



## TakedownKing (Aug 31, 2010)

As I am pretty new to the sport I didnt have an opinion about Bisping, but the way he acted was just as douchy as it gets. I have seen other people react when they know they hit an illegal knee and immediately apologize, but shouting at someone to get up? WTF? 

If the other guy would have just said: "I dont know" when asked if he could fight, he would have gotten the win via DQ and who could have blamed him...a similar knee though standing knocked someone down in an earlier fight.

Spitting and demanding an apology is something that just made me feel sorry for Bisping and when he said in a post fight interview that his kids are being made fun of I suspect its not only because of some videos another fighter put up, but because those kids probably behave like Bisping: Being arrogant, mannerless pricks.

I strongly disagree with it having anything to do that he is from England. He is a shame for the UK though.
Maybe Bisping will ruin the image that Brits can take a joke all by himself ;-)


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Each post you do is like some huge blog, the last one had half of your life story.
> 
> You can post how ever you want to, but i'll only be skimming through them.


but in real terms, if you actually count how long it takes to read (and write for that matter) its minutes, hardly a long period of time.

I guess the attention span of the internet forum poster and reader is designed towards quick discussion that involves only reading a line or two and quick firing a similar response.

Which is why I asked if I would be better off posting in kind, pointless to write in my style if it is too much for the average readers concentration span to commit to reading (waste of effort posting if no one is actually going to read)


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Who was it that said brevity is the soul of wit. I think maybe if you made paragraphs rather then single sentences it wouldn't be such an eye sore. But this whole issue is sort of beside the point.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> but in real terms, if you actually count how long it takes to read (and write for that matter) its minutes, hardly a long period of time.
> 
> I guess the attention span of the internet forum poster and reader is designed towards quick discussion that involves only reading a line or two and quick firing a similar response.
> 
> Which is why I asked if I would be better off posting in kind, pointless to write in my style if it is too much for the average readers concentration span to commit to reading (waste of effort posting if no one is actually going to read)


>It actually only takes a few minutes to read my posts
>Unnecessary second paragraph
>Maybe I should shorten down my posts because of my writing style and the short attention span of internet forumers

You just like a good ramble lol, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## NavyChief (Oct 10, 2007)

to whomever "neg repped" me and "said nice uncalled for racism in there at the end!"....I have no idea what you are talking about.

What in any of my posts has anything race related? Please do tell. :confused02:


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I completely disagree.

You base your opinion on 30 sec sound bytes and a reaction immediately after a fight. 

I suspect that just like Koscheck or any other fighter with a bad rep if you met and based your opinion of Bisping off real life instead of a fantasy world on tv you'd find he's not quite the douchebag you think he is.

To suggest Rivera's videos were satirical is nonsense. Some were. In others he flat out insulted Bisping's wife and kids.

If you ask me Rivera's corner got off easy being spat on. I don't give a sh*t if someone is hyping a fight or not. Insult my wife and kids and being spit will be the least of your worries.

Not to mention it's interesting how you give Rivera a free pass for his childish actions...and that is exactly how Rivera was acting. Childish.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Who was it that said brevity is the soul of wit. I think maybe if you made paragraphs rather then single sentences it wouldn't be such an eye sore. But this whole issue is sort of beside the point.


I do use paragraphs 

I am not the most skilled writer, I have major dyslexia its a struggle for me to write and spell correctly.

Fair enough, I just won't bother to post here in future


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tell you the most amusing thing about the pre fight videos by Rivera...

He rips on Bisping for not finishing fights when Bisping has 21 wins and 4 by decision... Rivera has 19 wins 4 b decision... Good logic Jorge!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

NavyChief said:


> to whomever "neg repped" me and "said nice uncalled for racism in there at the end!"....I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> What in any of my posts has anything race related? Please do tell. :confused02:


lol I got Neg Repped saying "you compared Michael Bisping to a bull. No!"

Rivera wanted a reaction from Bisping and should have been prepared for what he got, he knew Bisping is a volatile dude. 

Wasn't overly happy with Bisping, but always good to see him get a bit of heat and anger in him


----------



## Never Out (Feb 27, 2011)

tkoshea said:


> I am from the UK, I have been an mma fan since the early 2000s
> 
> My favourite fighters have never been based on nationality personally. I don't like a fighter just because they're British.
> 
> ...


Good post, and I can respect that. I understand what you appreciate in a fighter, and I do the same. That is why I have never liked watching fighters like Fitch that ground and pound. Ground and pound is frustrateing to watch for me. I like fighters with knock out power, or good BJJ with good submissions.
I agree with what you say as to Bisping fighting Evens, and Silva. I personaly believe Evens is a lot better fighter than Bisping. I personaly would like to see a rematch. I dont really agree with your thoughts on siva though, as when they fought in my opinion, Bisping was a fighter in his prime, while silva was way on the backside of his career. I do personally believe that it is in Danas best interest to try to keep Bisping on top of his career as long as possible.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn I daren't try and back Bisping up on Sherdog right now!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

send this douche to anderson silva already so I can see him get destroyed.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

tkoshea said:


> Excuse me? Struck a nerve?
> 
> I'm not a Bisping fan, I don't even particularly like him, so how or why could you possibly have struck I nerve?
> 
> ...


Here's how you should have done it...
_
Excuse me? Struck a nerve? I'm not a Bisping fan, I don't even particularly like him, so how or why could you possibly have struck I nerve? I have condemed his post fight antics as much as anyone has. Did you bother to read my post?

I never said he deserved a title shot and I have previously said I feel Anderson would destroy him if he were handed one. My point is that he has NOT been protected with his matches, how can you say he has? He wasn't given the top names because on the back of 2 losses in 3 fights he wasn't high enough up the rankings to be given top names to fight (the two he lost to were big names, the fact he was given them proves he was not protected). What I was saying is your opinion that he is being secretly protected by the UFC in some 9/11 style conspricy theory to help the UFC grow their global markets is bullshit....


The fact he has been thrown in there with Rashad Evans, Dan Henderson and Wanderlei Silva yet never given a title shot prove he has not been protected as you suggest. If you wanted to throw such an accusation around it would surely be at Dan Hardy who got a title shot against GSP for no apparent reason .

I don't see what you are complaining about with Bisping, as a result of the losses he suffered he was pushed down the rankings ladder so fought those on a similar level to him to prove who should move up. If he had been given bigger fights then you would claim he was being given opportunities he doesn't deserve, yet because he was given the fighters at his level at the time while he worked his way back to where he was you say he is being protected.

What do you feel the UFC should have done for him in the last 3 fights? Having lost 2wice in 3 matches should he have been given a title shot? or a title eliminator? of course not, he had to fight the rest to prove he was good enough get back in contention with the big boys of the division... now he has done that we can expect to see him fight some bigger names again. It's a matter of merit not protection._

*Now let's do some editing*

Excuse me? Struck a nerve? I'm not a Bisping fan, I don't even particularly like him. I have condemed his post fight antics as much as anyone has. Did you bother to read my post?

I never said he deserved a title shot and I have previously said I feel Anderson would destroy him if he were handed one. My point is that he has NOT been protected with his matches, how can you say he has? 

The fact he has been thrown in with elite competitors yet never given a title shot proves he has not been protected as you suggest. I don't see what you are complaining about with Bisping, as a result of the losses he suffered he was pushed down the rankings. If he had been given bigger fights then you would claim he was being given opportunities he doesn't deserve, yet because he was given the fighters at his level at the time while he worked his way back to where he was you say he is being protected.

What do you feel the UFC should have done for him in the last 3 fights? Having lost twice in 3 matches should he have been given a title shot? or a title eliminator? of course not, he had to fight the rest to prove he was good enough get back in contention with the big boys of the division... now he has done that we can expect to see him fight some bigger names again. It's a matter of merit not protection.

*So their you go about a quarter the size of your original post yet all of your idea's are still their. The big problem you have is that you are trying to address the other argument by giving long winded factual responses. You don't need to ask questions and then answer them in the same post, that is what responses are for. A general rule of thumb is for every minute you spend writing you should spend three editing. *


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bisping's a sideshow act, I'll never understand how anyone can be a fan of this jackass. What makes me laugh about all this is, it's freaking Jorge Rivera beating him means nothing, Rivera isn't even top 20.

Bisping needs to fight and beat any one of the following to be taken seriously as a contenderhalhares,Marquardt,Vitor,Sonnen,Maia,Okami. The way I see it Bisping is a glorified can crusher the UFC milks for UK PPV buys.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Tell you the most amusing thing about the pre fight videos by Rivera...
> 
> He rips on Bisping for not finishing fights when Bisping has 21 wins and 4 by decision... Rivera has 19 wins 4 b decision... Good logic Jorge!


No he said that he hasn't KO the best fighters he has faced. Hamil, Leben, Dan Miller and Akiyama are some of the best fighters he has faced and he could not KO any of them. The only great fighter he has TKO was Dennis Kang, and Kang was clearly on the down in his career. Rivera's biggest wins of his careers have been KOs like Kendall Grove and Nate Quarry. This is Bisping's biggest KO ever but I don't give him any credit for it. Rivera was badly hurt after that knee to the head, the ref should have just made the fight a No Contest after that hit.


----------



## Never Out (Feb 27, 2011)

I think they should have a rematch. I also think that at the same point in the fight, that Revera should get one free knee to Bisping's noggin. Lets see if it is as hard for Revera to finish Bisping, when Bisping's eggs are scrambled.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

I actually found Bisping hilarious, I love the guy.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I feel for Bisping.

Doesn't matter what he does he always get criticized for it.

I'm not condoning spitting at the trainers, not would I condone Jorge and Co's disrespectful behavior to Bisping and his Family.

It doesn't really matter what down last night. If Bisping knocked the guy out in the 1st 10 seconds then shock his hand and said what a great guy Jorge is you would still have a 200 post topic on this forum about how Bisping is still a douche and it was a lucky shot.

The guy can't win. For every negative post about Bisping there's a hundred others ready to jump aboard the bandwagon of hate.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Bisping, like he admits, is a sensitive guy. The type that'll trash talk to eternity but can't handle when someone picks on him. TBH if he really was as offended as he says he was, then I'm not that shocked by his actions.


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

I think some of us, need to get beyond the fighters as characters in the WWE, and as atheletes.

Who cares if a fighter is too brash, or you dont like his accent?

Watch the fight! It was a decent fight, Bisping did show more power than before, he looked very good actually.
How much did the dirty knee effect the second round? Who knows....


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bisping Post-Fight Interview



> "It just built up for so long. While they were making all these videos and bad-mouthing me, I was just focused on training and beating this guy. You know, I take my job very very seriously and I try to be a good ambassador for the sport and a good role model for my children. So I'm a little bit disappointed in myself for the antics post-fight a little bit. But, you know, *the guy, his cornermen was still screaming abuse at me, calling me a motherf*cker, an a**hole, a piece of sh*t, after the fight and at my cornermen, he was still screaming obscenities there and then.* And Jorge's saying it's just promotion, I'm like 'no, it wasn't promotion. Don't mock me on the Internet, *you know. My son seen these, his friends at school, things like that, mocking me like that, you know.' *That's not business to me, that's personal. ... No (I didn't deliberately spit at Jorge Rivera's corner), *I was spitting on the floor to him to let him know what I thought of him. I apologize for that*, I'd never want to act like that, and I apologize for losing my cool."


Can't say I blame the guy.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Bisping Post-Fight Interview
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say I blame the guy.


Where did you get that?

NM, I found it. I'm going to watch it again and see if I can hear anything!


----------



## bcneil (Nov 19, 2006)

streetpunk08 said:


> Bisping needs to fight and beat any one of the following to be taken seriously as a contenderhalhares,Marquardt,Vitor,Sonnen,Maia,Okami. The way I see it Bisping is a glorified can crusher the UFC milks for UK PPV buys.


I think this logic has been explain, but here goes.
In the UK, you do NOT have PPV.
If you want to see all the live UFC events, you get a yearly subscription. Works out to about $300 a year.
This includes fight nights too, that you cant see otherwise. So people that spend that much money want to see the sport, Bisping fighting a couple times a year doesn't play in that much. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

To all of you complaining about people's double standards. It's not strange at all that opinions are relative to _who_ does what to _who_. Few wants to see someone get bullied by a prick, but many more would like it the other way around. It's no double standards. Don't you think the fact that a lot of people seem to have what you mean with "double standards" regarding Bisping, is plainly because they think he's a prick?


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Bisping definately overreacted but I can't blame the guy. Rivera and his cornermen got just what they deserved. I just wish Bisping wouldve smashed Rivera's boxing coach aswell.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

RFC said:


> Bisping definately overreacted but I can't blame the guy. Rivera and his cornermen got just what they deserved. I just wish Bisping wouldve smashed Rivera's boxing coach aswell.


 looking at Jorges boxing, maybe Jorge should smash him himself for not teaching him anything useful lol


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Bisping Post-Fight Interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they did it, I can't say I blame them because of the illegal knee. I would have been extremely pissed off too.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Honestly the guy is a POS and just a generally horrible human being. First off the whole getting pissed off thing was stupid, everything Rivera said was tongue in cheek and goofy not personal. But the fact Bisping delivered an illegal knee then celebrated, he then finished Rivera before turning around spitting on Rivera's trainers and going over to talk shit. Man I hope they give this scum bag a title shot just so I can watch Anderson Silva punt his head like a football right out of the octagon.


i have to disagree.. 

Jorge spent the majority of his training making videos ridiculing Bisping, and at every opportunity takes a jab, there were a few below the belt comments that i read while surfing the net. As it turned out, Jorge should have spent more time training then making videos.

As for Bisping celebrating after the illegal knee.
- he was trying to get the crowd into it because they were booing from the break in action, which worked, because they started cheering instantly.
- plus.. he wanted to continue fighting.. he wanted Jorge to stop acting and get up to back up his comments.

As for the spitting: that was unintentional.. he still had his guard in his mouth.. it's hard to speak with it in. 

After being ridiculed for weeks before the fight.. and just winning .. the sense of justification is only human. I have never seen Bisping be the first to ridicule his opponent. It's usually after his opponent starts the jabbing first. He's human, and being a Brit.. they like to jab as well. But if his opponent is respectful.. he shows the same gratitude. 

i.e. Akiyama.. Bisping had nothing but the utmost respect.

If Jorge is going to go out of his way and make videos degrading Bisping.. he needs to be prepared for redemption.

yea.. maybe Bisping should have been more mature right after going to war .. but maybe he's not that strong. Maybe he's human. After cooler heads prevailed.. he did apologize. 

Next time.. if Jorge is unable to backup his ridiculing.. he should not have instigated.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> i have to disagree..
> 
> Jorge spent the majority of his training making videos ridiculing Bisping, and at every opportunity takes a jab, there were a few below the belt comments that i read while surfing the net. As it turned out, Jorge should have spent more time training then making videos.
> 
> ...



no.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

oldfan said:


> no.


yea.. i just rewatched it:
1. he just pulled it out and maybe had to clear his mouth trying to speak.
2. his trainers were in that stupid video ridiculing Bisping.

he was disprespected by them .. i don't fault him at all.. i would have done the same thing.. being ganged up on by Jorge and his 'boy friends'.

Moral of the story: don't be starting none.. and there won't be none.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> yea.. i just rewatched it:
> 1. he just pulled it out and maybe had to clear his mouth trying to speak.
> 2. his trainers were in that stupid video ridiculing Bisping.
> 
> ...


Which is why Jorge felt the need to start some. Left up to Bisping, it would have been a dance party. He got what he wanted. Didn't work out.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Which is why Jorge felt the need to start some. Left up to Bisping, it would have been a dance party. He got what he wanted. Didn't work out.


 seems he opened up a bigger can of whoop ass then he would have gotten if he kept his mouth shut. Funny that prefight so many said he was in Bisping head but i think the weigh ins were telling, Bisping was fired up and Jorge had this look on his face like "wtf did i just do?"

i also think its a nice message from Bisping to other fighters. Its good to have the kind of reputation in the fight game that if somebody talks some shit, you are gonna bring even more pain. Its a good mentality to have and can scare other fighters. As tough of Rivera is i think he was a bit shook in seeing how wound up Bisping was.


Also funny that he repeatedly made mention of Bispings lack of power then gets finished by him while doing nothing but covering up.

Lets bring on Chael and see how Bisping responds to some truely creative and personal trash talk that wont stop. I already know in the past Chael said he would "bury Bisping right where he stands" if he had the audacity to insult or challenge him, lol.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> no.


yep, oldfan is right.

Sorry but even as a massive bisping fan, he spat at Jorge's corner men. No doubt about it, 100% intentional. He talked some trash, then spat.

it had nothing to do with his mouth piece.


As much as i think it is a disrespectful, disgusting thing to do, i can see why he might do it in the heat of the moment and then regret it later on.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> i have to disagree..
> 
> Jorge spent the majority of his training making videos ridiculing Bisping, and at every opportunity takes a jab, there were a few below the belt comments that i read while surfing the net. As it turned out, Jorge should have spent more time training then making videos.
> 
> ...


Wow, you think that Rivera was just acting and there was nothing wrong with him after he got hit with the illegal knee. Rivera could barely even stand after that knee, even the commentators said that Rivera is clearly not in great condition to fight. The fight should have been stopped and it should have been a no contest or even a DQ. Not saying it was intentional. 

It's really a disappointment because it could have actually been a good fight but because of that knee I don't give any credit to Bisping. Rivera was clearly hurt after that knee and shouldn't have been fighting in the first place but he doesn't want to show weakness and he tried toughing it out. The fact is, its almost impossible to fight when you're that hurt and that's why I have no respect for Bisping.

Oh and you have never seen Bisping be the first to ridicule his opponent...REALLY! Did you watch him coach on TUF, all he did was ridicule Hendo. When Hendo basically said nothing.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

This fight. The Hammil fight and the Hendo fight all proved what a douche Bisping is. But he is pretty sweet as a fighter.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

ballers101 said:


> Wow, you think that Rivera was just acting and there was nothing wrong with him after he got hit with the illegal knee. Rivera could barely even stand after that knee, even the commentators said that Rivera is clearly not in great condition to fight. The fight should have been stopped and it should have been a no contest or even a DQ. Not saying it was intentional.
> 
> It's really a disappointment because it could have actually been a good fight but because of that knee I don't give any credit to Bisping. Rivera was clearly hurt after that knee and shouldn't have been fighting in the first place but he doesn't want to show weakness and he tried toughing it out. The fact is, its almost impossible to fight when you're that hurt and that's why I have no respect for Bisping.
> 
> Oh and you have never seen Bisping be the first to ridicule his opponent...REALLY! Did you watch him coach on TUF, all he did was ridicule Hendo. When Hendo basically said nothing.


As said before, Jorge deserves an oscar for that acting performance he put on. He seemed to have you and many others fooled by it. That shit was almost as bad as Badr Hari/Remi, but Jorge decided to man up and fight on.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ballers101 said:


> Wow, you think that Rivera was just acting and there was nothing wrong with him after he got hit with the illegal knee. Rivera could barely even stand after that knee, even the commentators said that Rivera is clearly not in great condition to fight. The fight should have been stopped and it should have been a no contest or even a DQ. Not saying it was intentional.
> 
> It's really a disappointment because it could have actually been a good fight but because of that knee I don't give any credit to Bisping. Rivera was clearly hurt after that knee and shouldn't have been fighting in the first place but he doesn't want to show weakness and he tried toughing it out. The fact is, its almost impossible to fight when you're that hurt and that's why I have no respect for Bisping.
> 
> Oh and you have never seen Bisping be the first to ridicule his opponent...REALLY! Did you watch him coach on TUF, all he did was ridicule Hendo. When Hendo basically said nothing.


I'm just going to come out and say this.

That knee didn't do that much damage to Rivera.

The knee hit him on the forehead, I'm not saying its a nice place to be hit but if I had to be kneed in the head and I had a choice of places then it would be the forehead.

Rivera was already starting to breath hard before that knee and although the knee may have dazed him a little he got a nice break out of it.

When the fight was restarted Rivera certainly didn't look like a fighter who had been seriously hurt. In fact you could argue that the following 3-4 minutes was his most productive... early in the 2nd round he almost dropped Bisping.

You know, I'm not saying the knee was right, it was a bad move by Bisping but not intentional. Bisping wanted to win this fight and there is no way he would have risked a DQ to get a cheap knee shot in.

As a Bisping fan I accept he was an arse to spit at the cornermen and he should have been the bigger man and not took Rivera's bait. Knee or knee, this was Bispings fight, I have no doubt he would have got the TKO anyways.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Well we can't say he hasn't generated interest for his next fight already lol, as the fallout simmers down from 127 I will admit he acted like an A-Hole but did nothing to harm the sport of UFC in my opinion. He apologised, what more can he do to the guy who made a universal mockery of him.

For 45seconds after the fight he was a dick, but he's still one of the finest strikers and one of the most complete fighters the UFC will ever have.

The dudes style is sweet as a nut  and I bet you *ALL* will tune in for his next fight and you can't deny that.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Well we can't say he hasn't generated interest for his next fight already lol, as the fallout simmers down from 127 I will admit he acted like an A-Hole but did nothing to harm the sport of UFC in my opinion. He apologised, what more can he do to the guy who made a universal mockery of him.
> 
> For 45seconds after the fight he was a dick, but he's still one of the finest strikers and one of the most complete fighters the UFC will ever have.
> 
> The dudes style is sweet as a nut  and I bet you *ALL* will tune in for his next fight and you can't deny that.


I really like his style. He is to striking what Jon Fitch is to grappling. He just grinds guys down by repeatedly landing and has an unbelievable gas tank so just doesn't slow down at all in the 15mins, it surprises me when people can't see his qualities as a fighter.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

LizaG said:


> The dudes style is sweet as a nut  and I bet you *ALL* will tune in for his next fight and you can't deny that.


Umm.. no. I didn't even bother watching his fight from last night till I read about his actions and wanted to see for myself. He's just not an A-level fighter. He beat Dan Miller, Akiyama, and Rivera. B-level fighters at best. His last loss was against Wandy. 4 years ago that was a good loss. Today not so much. Every time he comes up against high level opponents he loses.

And his actions last night have killed what little respect I actually had for the man. Landing a massively illegal blow, cheering about it, and then spitting in Rivera's trainers faces? That's just plain good ole'fashioned douchebaggery right there.

And for those of you pleading that he's human and that we would all react the same in his place... no. He's a professional and he should act like it. There is no excuse for his continued stupid antics.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I understand the illegal knee. He wanted to hurt him that bad and he did.
I can´t however understand the spiting. To me that is as low as one can get and only people that got very low deserve it...wait a minute, they told shit about Bisping´s wife and family. Well i guess they kind of deserved it than.

What i found funnier about the all thing is that Rivera talked a lot and in the octagon he could do nothing, he was good enough to get his ass kicked.


On a side note, after the fight i was really disgusted by Bisping actions, but as the day went by (and this thread evolved) i put myself in Bisping position and i can´t really say i wouldn´t be doing the same or worst.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the Bisping hate is magnified because its Bisping and he's already got such a bad name outside of the Europe.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bisping is a piece of shit for sure. Now that Sonnen is out of the game I'm replacing him with Bisping as my least favourite fighter. Maybe, just maybe a draw with Kock-check.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

LizaG said:


> For 45seconds after the fight he was a dick, but he's still one of the finest strikers and one of the most complete fighters the UFC will ever have.


I still love you, but, his striking is not fine, lol. To me he's gone down hill in power, and makes up for that with volume. It would serve him better to put more into one punch vs 5 little tic tacs. His chin can't take staying in the pocket with big strikers like his next opponent Vitor. He needs to throw a bomb, go for a takedown, repeat. Otherwise I see him getting viciously KO'd again soon if he continues to pitter and circle.


----------



## Grindyourmind (Nov 20, 2008)

I have not read all the posts but I imagine its the usual Bisping hate. What I don't like is the fact that Riviera made all these retarded videos and talked all that shit and suddenly when the fight is stopped Bisping is supposed to act as if its all ok. F**K THAT. I love the respect and dedication aspect of mma. Its one of my favourite parts but if you talk trash prepare for the consequences.As for the dickhead in Riviera's corner that got spat at...when you get involved in the fight lead up; accept the post fight stick. People will say Bisping should have acted in a more professional manner. Riviera asked for shit and shit he got.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

LizaG said:


> he's still one of the finest strikers and one of the most complete fighters the UFC will ever have.


:confused05:

Did you read what you typed there?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

rygu said:


> :confused05:
> 
> Did you read what you typed there?


Yes...Yes I have, I had to proof-read it for spelling mistakes before I clicked on 'submit reply'


----------



## karlo sevilla (Feb 4, 2011)

Why did he get pissed off w/ Rivera's trash talk when he himself is one one of the most notorious trash talkers in the UFC? And all those despicable antics last Saturday night...

Roid rage? 

The Brit can fight though, he is still a TUF winner...w/ serious personality issues.

And let's not be racists here, don't attribute his attitude to his being English. Blame Adam.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Yes...Yes I have, I had to proof-read it for spelling mistakes before I clicked on 'submit reply'



Mind if I ask your striking credentials and why you think Bisping is an above-average striker?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

His striking and his attitude is why he should face Silva. That way he can get his ass handed to him. It was nice when Wanderlei did it!


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

ballers101 said:


> Wow, you think that Rivera was just acting and there was nothing wrong with him after he got hit with the illegal knee. Rivera could barely even stand after that knee, even the commentators said that Rivera is clearly not in great condition to fight. The fight should have been stopped and it should have been a no contest or even a DQ. Not saying it was intentional.
> 
> It's really a disappointment because it could have actually been a good fight but because of that knee I don't give any credit to Bisping. Rivera was clearly hurt after that knee and shouldn't have been fighting in the first place but he doesn't want to show weakness and he tried toughing it out. The fact is, its almost impossible to fight when you're that hurt and that's why I have no respect for Bisping.
> 
> Oh and you have never seen Bisping be the first to ridicule his opponent...REALLY! Did you watch him coach on TUF, all he did was ridicule Hendo. When Hendo basically said nothing.


when has the announcers ever said a fighter is acting after an illegal blow. they're supposed to side on the fighter.

Jorge had enough sense to look up at the ref and tell him.. he was not hurt.. he's a drama queen.

if you were fooled by that.. then you have not watched enough UFC.


-----



Killstarz said:


> yep, oldfan is right.
> 
> Sorry but even as a massive bisping fan, he spat at Jorge's corner men. No doubt about it, 100% intentional. He talked some trash, then spat.
> 
> ...


you're a few comments too late..
i already addressed that..
if you had just read the post right after .. 
you would have seen it..

http://www.mmaforum.com/1370445-post183.html



RudeBoySes said:


> yea.. i just rewatched it:
> 1. he just pulled it out and maybe had to clear his mouth trying to speak.
> 2. his trainers were in that stupid video ridiculing Bisping.
> 
> ...



i honestly did not even see it.. i thought the incident was earlier .. 
either way.. i addressed it.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

Grindyourmind said:


> I have not read all the posts but I imagine its the usual Bisping hate. What I don't like is the fact that Riviera made all these retarded videos and talked all that shit and suddenly when the fight is stopped Bisping is supposed to act as if its all ok. F**K THAT. I love the respect and dedication aspect of mma. Its one of my favourite parts but if you talk trash prepare for the consequences.As for the dickhead in Riviera's corner that got spat at...when you get involved in the fight lead up; accept the post fight stick. People will say Bisping should have acted in a more professional manner. Riviera asked for shit and shit he got.


Did GSP spit on Koscheck's face, did Anderson spit on Sonnen's face. No they did not, they said all that crap and talk all that shit for the cameras to hype up the fight. Even Rashad and Rampage didn't do something like spit on their corner men. Rampage and Rashad dislike one another but they respect one another at the same time. All fighters talk shit about each other, but they will never lose the mutual respect that every MMA fighter has with each other, or at least most of them do. 

Just shows how much people will do anything to follow a person they are a fan of. They can't say that one of their favorite fighters made a clear mistake and he will regret it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> As said before, Jorge deserves an oscar for that acting performance he put on. He seemed to have you and many others fooled by it. That shit was almost as bad as Badr Hari/Remi, but Jorge decided to man up and fight on.


so you think you know more than joe rogan and the doctors and even bisping lol lewis, next you'll say daley punching kos from behind after the match was perfectly fine


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

that knee hit him in the forehead and not with full force. im sure it stung a bit but i hardly think it was a game changer and i do think Jorge was milking it and acting goofy.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ballers101 said:


> Did GSP spit on Koscheck's face, did Anderson spit on Sonnen's face. No they did not, they said all that crap and talk all that shit for the cameras to hype up the fight. Even Rashad and Rampage didn't do something like spit on their corner men. Rampage and Rashad dislike one another but they respect one another at the same time. All fighters talk shit about each other, but they will never lose the mutual respect that every MMA fighter has with each other, or at least most of them do.
> 
> Just shows how much people will do anything to follow a person they are a fan of. They can't say that one of their favorite fighters made a clear mistake and he will regret it.


Bisping shouldn't have reacted the way he did, no doubt about it.

But the trash talk was took to another level with Rivera. The southpark thing was a bit over the top and I've heard people comment about Rivera making insults towards bispings wife.

In the end Rivera was writing cheques with his mouth that his fists couldn't cash. He was intimidated by Bispings reaction in the end.

I think if Bisping could go back in time he wouldn't have spat at Rivera's corner. Likewise if Rivera could go back and do things again, he wouldn't have said the things he did.

Lessons to be learnt here not just for both fighters, but all fighters on the UFC roster.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Spite said:


> Bisping shouldn't have reacted the way he did, no doubt about it.
> 
> But the trash talk was took to another level with Rivera. The southpark thing was a bit over the top and I've heard people comment about Rivera making insults towards bispings wife.
> 
> ...


 the lesson is, Uncle Dana loves drama and hype. Im sure both guys got a special bonus for making what most considered a lacklustre Co-Main into an anticipated fight. Bisping has a chance to take Titos badguy spot now, he should run with it, its a good living.

Watch how anticipated Bispings next fight is, ppl are gonna line up to see him beaten.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> the lesson is, Uncle Dana loves drama and hype. Im sure both guys got a special bonus for making what most considered a lacklustre Co-Main into an anticipated fight. Bisping has a chance to take Titos badguy spot now, he should run with it, its a good living.
> 
> Watch how anticipated Bispings next fight is, ppl are gonna line up to see him beaten.


No doubt about that. What was a 'meh' match up turned into the fight I (and most others) wanted to see.

100% agree with you. I think Bisping wants to be liked, but he's gonna make more money and generate more hyoe with the bad guy tag.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I don't think for a second Hendo knew he was out cold and that is coming from somebody who thinks Dan is an ass to.


He said it himself that he saw Bisping was out a split second before it landed. I think he had time to at least pull the punch I dont think he did anything wrong TBH you fight till the ref stops the fight.

Personally I think Bisping was trying to time it, I dont even care that he's a jerk he has bigger issues IMO. His stand up looked bad and I dont think he's a guy that can beat a top five fighter might even have some issue with more than just the top five guys. 

I dont want to see him get a title shot anytime soon, I'm not even sure he'll be able to get a title shot ever again.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

AmdM said:


> I understand the illegal knee. He wanted to hurt him that bad and he did.
> I can´t however understand the spiting. To me that is as low as one can get and only people that got very low deserve it...wait a minute, they told shit about Bisping´s wife and family. Well i guess they kind of deserved it than.


Everyone is constantly ignoring this, but I'll try again.

What did they say about Bisping's girlfriend or family? I watched all the videos and didn't see anything about them.

He warned him not to have sex with koalas... that doesn't mean his gf is a koala. I've called people and have been called a "pigfucker" before. It never had anything to do with anyone's gf. It was just an insult. Bisping called Rivera a "******" so does that mean he was calling Rivera's gf a man? Of course not.

If there's something about Bisping's family Rivera said, I missed it.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

> I actually found Bisping hilarious, I love the guy.


This ^^^^

So.... Bisping is easy to wind up and is a hothead that gets carried away when his emotions are running high. Describes about one third of the global population.

I'm not a massive Bisping fan, but I laughed my ass off watching this fight and loved the humanity of a man losing control and kicking the ass of the man who enraged him. The heelish antics afterwards were disgraceful, yet emminently fun to watch.

Unless you have played sport, or competed in some form of combat, at a high level, then you cant understand the emotions that run through you in the heat of the moment. Everybody has their flaws, and their characteristics, when competing. These aren't necessarily indicative of the person at all. Some of the nicest people I know, become lunatics on the field of play - cant control their chat to officials, or their blood gets up and they commit fouls. No matter how many years they've been playing, they cannot possibly change.


Rivera opened up a can of worms and got served big time, illegal knees and all.

I also happen to think Rivera play acted to a large degree for a few reasons. The most telling being that, as soon as they resumed, his footwork looked quicker and smoother than at any point before or after, as if he had stalled for time, re composed and come up with some fresh ideas.

I expect to be in red by midnight ! :confused05:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, Rivera pretty much said zilch about Bisping's family, so we should all more or less let that go. 

Mike said it himself... he's just a big old sensitive teddy bear!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess Vitor posted on twitter that he's fighting Bisping next, sounds like a KTFO haha. Vitor is faster and Michael won't be able to dance on the outside and run, the man hit Silva for god's sake.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

bisping in not a scum bag. the original poster is a scum bag.

i find it amazing how all the bisping haters somehow seem to ignore all the disrespect and shit rivera has been talking as well as those very distasteful youtube videos.

if rivera has talked smack about bispings wife, then fools that is considered family. jorge and his crew got what they deserved.

that was the most entertaining fight of the night.

the acer arena was going nuts.

on behalf all the aussie fans in sydney, thankyou michael bisping for putting on such a great fighting performance and putting that bum in his place...

cant wait for UFC to come back next year!:thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I guess Vitor posted on twitter that he's fighting Bisping next, sounds like a KTFO haha. Vitor is faster and Michael won't be able to dance on the outside and run, the man hit Silva for god's sake.


This will not end well for Bisping....

I wish they would have given him Sonnen instead,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Black_S15 said:


> bisping in not a scum bag. the original poster is a scum bag.


 When that "scumbag" original poster carries a ban hammer around you may want to choose your words more carefully.


> i find it amazing how all the bisping haters somehow seem to ignore all the disrespect and shit rivera has been talking as well as those very distasteful youtube videos.


 distasteful, come on nothing in any of those videos was mean spirited or particularly offensive, they were goofy, funny at moments a little to forced but really nothing to get overly upset about.


> if rivera has talked smack about bispings wife, then fools that is considered family. jorge and his crew got what they deserved.


 Your really reaching and grasping at straws in order to defend that tool.


> that was the most entertaining fight of the night.


 Definitely not the most entertaining fight of the night, wasn't a snooze-fest but there were far better fights last night.




> on behalf all the aussie fans in sydney, thankyou michael bisping for putting on such a great fighting performance and putting that bum in his place...


On behalf of Canadian fans in Alberta, eat **** and die Bisping. Can't wait till he gets matched up with a real contender and gets his ass kicked.(Again)


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> This will not end well for Bisping....
> 
> I wish they would have given him Sonnen instead,


After last nights offbeat shenanigans, I'd LOVE to see Bisping/Sonnen square off. Sonnen would have Bisping ten times as pissed off, inside of the first syllable he muttered on the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping could show some of that great wrestling he used against Hendo vs Sonnen, remember the stuff he was gonna use to take Dan down?


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

GlasgowKiss said:


> After last nights offbeat shenanigans, I'd LOVE to see Bisping/Sonnen square off. Sonnen would have Bisping ten times as pissed off, inside of the first syllable he muttered on the fight.


*+ 1*

actually.. that's not a bad match up ..
i would love to see them go at it ..

That would make a hell of a promotion...
Dana needs to make this happen..


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Man I hate Bisping too, but I don't think he's a scumbag. Infavct he can be quite a logical and polite human being given the right circumstances. However, I think he's full of himself that why I hate him. As far as his remarks after the fight and spitting on the corner I applaud him for that. If some mutherfucka is gonna talk shit and personally attack you, you better back it up. Rivera got what was coming to him after the fight was over.

Also to prove I'm not biased, Henderson knocking Bisping out was one of my favourite UFC memories all time bc of all the shit Bisping was talking on the show hahahahaha

I just love seeing shit talkers be silenced


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> When that "scumbag" original poster carries a ban hammer around you may want to choose your words more carefully.
> distasteful, come on nothing in any of those videos was mean spirited or particularly offensive, they were goofy, funny at moments a little to forced but really nothing to get overly upset about.
> Your really reaching and grasping at straws in order to defend that tool.
> Definitely not the most entertaining fight of the night, wasn't a snooze-fest but there were far better fights last night.
> ...



sorry dude, or as bisping would say i apologise.

the rest of your responses to my post are utter nonsense and biased. try putting your emotion aside and judge michael bisping for his fighting skills.

"eat **** and die Bisping" wow real classy from you....


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

for some odd reason...................





Michael Bisping won a fan in me last night, I dont know why :laugh:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Sekou said:


> for some odd reason...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He lost someone he was beginning to win over with me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

did you know he had an after party scheduled in liverpool street in sydney which i was going to but i decided not too, and not one of the fighters announced came and none of the sponsors, you also had to pay for tickets in pre advance too. that should show you what kind of person he is.


----------



## gday (Dec 22, 2010)

SonOfZion said:


> scumbags sell PPVs.
> 
> 
> i think he is a douche, i also think its funny that ppl dislike him so much that they wont admit he is a good fighter. Keep denying it but he isnt a can.


he sells ppv in england maybe. i cant say i have ever thought wow bisping is fighting i gotta get this and get my buddys around. he is stuck between being mid level and elite i will give him that but he is far from Sonnen Belfort Maia Silva and is not in the top 10 middle weights. i think brian stann, souza, Lombard would own him. Alan Belcher and Tom Lawlor would give a good run too. i think british fans are getting a liitle ahead of themselves.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> did you know he had an after party scheduled in liverpool street in sydney which i was going to but i decided not too, and not one of the fighters announced came and none of the sponsors, you also had to pay for tickets in pre advance too. that should show you what kind of person he is.


That's interesting, not surprised though. Which fighters were supposed to show up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> That's interesting, not surprised though. Which fighters were supposed to show up.


i believe rampage jackson,michael bisping mark hunt(but he was pretty messed up after the fight he probably was at a hospital) tom blackredge and most of the wolfslair boys because it was a wolfslair party, theres a facebook page of the event and everyone complaining and pissed off, that is evil whoever set this up, i think bisping would have known about it too because he was the posterboy


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

tkoshea said:


> I agree, I don't think it's an English thing at all.
> 
> Whenever I go to America (which is quite a lot) I met dozens of American's and I have never once encountered a single one who didn't complement me on my accent and say how they would love to go to London etc.
> 
> ...




I don't completely agree about Bisping was in a way set up to be the bad guy because he was coaching the UK team against the US team. I'm American and I MUCH preferred the Brit team than the stupid egotistical meat heads on the US's team. I just hated Bisping for being such a complete bitch through the whole thing. His team was fine but he was a horrible coach and person during all of it. I'm just happy Hendo got to shut Bisping up or I would have to hate Bisping even more than I do now =P

I also thought the whole US vs UK thing was retarded anyways. Just a ratings grabbing piece of trash idea. Though I still don't think they were setting up Bisping to be the bad guy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Bisping could show some of that great wrestling he used against Hendo vs Sonnen, remember the stuff he was gonna use to take Dan down?


Do you mean when Dan openly laughed at Bisping at the end of the first?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't hate mike. I just would like to see him die a very painful slow death. I mean, maybe just have his genitals rot off due to vd. Actually I suppose I do hate that ****.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Bisping is bisping I expected something like what he did after wasn't very shocking but he doesn't seem like a bad person.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

xeberus said:


> I don't hate mike. I just would like to see him die a very painful slow death. I mean, maybe just have his genitals rot off due to vd. Actually I suppose I do hate that ****.


Yah he's become a bit of a heel. Don't worry his punishment will come in the form of the following.

Verbal Diahrea king - Fail Sonnen (Can you imagine the amount of trash talk that's gonna go on. They'll probably have three countdown shows to cover it.)
All American - Brian Stann 
The Phenom - Vitor Belfort

Really can't see a way out for em. It's bad, badder, and baddest. Pick your poison...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Bisping = B level fighter, A level douche

Not much else to say, really.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Give Bisping someone thats decent at fighting like Nate Marq so we can all watch a real fighter beat down a real douche bag :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

xeberus said:


> I don't hate mike. I just would like to see him die a very painful slow death. I mean, maybe just have his genitals rot off due to vd. Actually I suppose I do hate that ****.


Dude you're so rude it's funny.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rusko said:


> Dude you're so rude it's funny.


Im rude too 

why am i not funny :sad02:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Give Bisping someone thats decent at fighting like Nate Marq so we can all watch a real fighter beat down a real douche bag :thumbsup:


I'm all for this. And yes Micheal Bisbing is a scumbag!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Its so cool to hate Bisping


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Black_S15 said:


> sorry dude, or as bisping would say i apologise.
> 
> the rest of your responses to my post are utter nonsense and biased. try putting your emotion aside and judge michael bisping for his fighting skills.
> 
> "eat **** and die Bisping" wow real classy from you....


I never said Bisping was a horrible fighter, I said he was a horrible human being. Being a decent fighter does not change the fact he is a loud obnoxious sack of ****.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

gday said:


> he sells ppv in england maybe. i cant say i have ever thought wow bisping is fighting i gotta get this and get my buddys around. he is stuck between being mid level and elite i will give him that but he is far from Sonnen Belfort Maia Silva and is not in the top 10 middle weights. i think brian stann, souza, Lombard would own him. Alan Belcher and Tom Lawlor would give a good run too. i think british fans are getting a liitle ahead of themselves.


How many times..... WE DON'T HAVE UFC PPVS IN ENGLAND!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

People who like Bisping, tune in to watch him win. People who hate him tune in to watch him lose. 

Win-Win for the UFC


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, there are guys who like him either despite or for his antics. Then there are guys who want to see him get his ass whopped. I'd have to say I'm right in the middle there!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> People who like Bisping, tune in to watch him win. People who hate him tune in to watch him lose.
> 
> Win-Win for the UFC


The thing is nobody would pay $50 to watch Bisping win. If he was gonna be in the main event they would have to put him in a fight he would lose. Nobody was really wanted to see him fight Rivera because he was likely gonna win from the start.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, most of the people were tuning in to watch the main event. Bisping was something they tolerated. Otherwise it sucks!


----------

